# Would you rehab this bag??



## Lake Effect

I've been bitten by the rehab bug. No doubt about it. It's a lot of fun to take a bag that's been used and maybe neglected by a prior owner who did not know how to or was not motivated to clean and condition the fabulous glove-tanned leather that put Coach on the map. And often, one gets an amazing bargain as well. And I am in good company with a whole bunch of others who like to rehab Coach leather. 
So while looking for bargains and Holy Grail bags online, I run across bags that bring the phrase Hot Mess to a new level! But one woman's Hot Mess bag is another woman's rehab challenge. How far gone is split piping before you throw in the puff/acrylic paint brush? Would you be willing to find someone to do luggage repair? It is really patina like the seller indicates, or is just a yucky stain? You decide. And possibly the two most dreaded words to a rehabber: shoe polish. 
So go ahead and post links to bags. Bags that you might think would make a great rehab (but your pile is already too high), bags that you might like some feedback about how realistic a rehab would be (yes, I actually posted a link to a Barclay that had chewed dowels) and bags that just make you say "Really? Really?" 
So let's get started. Take this bag. Now, I have a soft spot for British Tan. Really. Buttttt, it looks really dry, almost *crispy*. But I am none the less, intrigued. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Belicious

I might be totally crazy but I think that bag would come up beautifully with a long warm soak and a few applications of obenaufs. 

But I was just looking at this and split piping... no on this black kisslock tote.  I have 2 in this style already where I have given up on trying to repair the piping. It's the angle of the corners that is just too hard to repair and seems prone to splitting:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-AUTH-...f038e9a&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=232405983883

Great idea for a thread. I have a few to add!


----------



## Belicious

I recently rehabbed one of these in black and it was just as scratched and rough looking and it came up perfectly after some TLC and I really love it: (no idea if it's authentic though)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legac...976dd59&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=322597950690


----------



## Ebkbay

Belicious said:


> I might be totally crazy but I think that bag would come up beautifully with a long warm soak and a few applications of obenaufs.
> 
> But I was just looking at this and split piping... no on this black kisslock tote.  I have 2 in this style already where I have given up on trying to repair the piping. It's the angle of the corners that is just too hard to repair and seems prone to splitting:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-AUTH-BLACK-LEATHER-VINTAGE-BONNIE-CASHIN-70S-SKINNY-TOTE-SHOULDER-BAG/322597950690?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=45397&meid=2dd99674107b4a129ee9b132bf038e9a&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=232405983883
> 
> Great idea for a thread. I have a few to add!


I had a look at the skinny tote which the seller refers to as in "very good vintage condition" with "scuffing".  Really???


----------



## Lake Effect

Belicious said:


> I recently rehabbed one of these in black and it was just as scratched and rough looking and it came up perfectly after some TLC and I really love it: (no idea if it's authentic though)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Legacy-Duffle-Bucket-Bag-9186-Vintage-Red-Leather/352113474748?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=45397&meid=449d0e2b71e149a398921122b976dd59&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=322597950690


This bucket style comes up alot online (it seems in a few styles) and I have seen people show them rehabbed on the Rehab thread and they look lovely. Sigh, so many bags . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

Ebkbay said:


> I had a look at the skinny tote which the seller refers to as in "very good vintage condition" with "scuffing".  Really???


Ikr, I would expect scuffing to mean some scrape marks at worst, not a piece of leather worn through and missing. 
Note to seller: We have eyes.


----------



## Lake Effect

Here is my candidate for this week. Caution, you may want to wait 30 after eating before clicking this link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
What in the world could have caused that . . . discoloration?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Lake Effect said:


> Here is my candidate for this week. Caution, you may want to wait 30 after eating before clicking this link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-Deep-Red-Leather-Saddle-Bag-Shoulder-Turn-Lock-Rare-NYC-DISTRESSED/132212797030?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> What in the world could have caused that . . . discoloration?



OMG!  What a beautiful bag but looking rather unfortunate at this state.  I think it can be restored if you have lots of time and patience and maybe cash if you have to send it out to a leather restorer.

Looks like it needs a good cleaning and conditioning.


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Here is my candidate for this week. Caution, you may want to wait 30 after eating before clicking this link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-Deep-Red-Leather-Saddle-Bag-Shoulder-Turn-Lock-Rare-NYC-DISTRESSED/132212797030?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> What in the world could have caused that . . . discoloration?



Sad. I have this exact bag in near mint condition. It's adorbs.

Here's a beauty of a stain on this baby, wouldn't attempt rehab IMO:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-70s-COA...1bbc2da&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=132212797030


----------



## Lake Effect

Belicious said:


> Sad. I have this exact bag in near mint condition. It's adorbs.
> 
> Here's a beauty of a stain on this baby, wouldn't attempt rehab IMO:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-70s-COACH-British-Tan-Leather-Bucket-Bag-Distressed-Shoulder-Purse-Sac-NYC/253011784461?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44757&meid=1a75349e77fb4735b422ca82b1bbc2da&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=132212797030


Yikes! At first I thought you meant photo #4, then I got to photo #6. Agreed, would not attempt.


----------



## sanibelle

.


----------



## marissa214

Do you think this one was run over by some bicycles?  

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Coach-10399-Brown-Distressed-Leather-Shoulderbag-41894755.html


----------



## Gingerone

Belicious said:


> Sad. I have this exact bag in near mint condition. It's adorbs.
> 
> Here's a beauty of a stain on this baby, wouldn't attempt rehab IMO:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-70s-COACH-British-Tan-Leather-Bucket-Bag-Distressed-Shoulder-Purse-Sac-NYC/253011784461?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=44757&meid=1a75349e77fb4735b422ca82b1bbc2da&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=132212797030


Wow.

I think they need to change the descriptor from "distressed" to "zombie". That poor bag  I don't think there is any coming back for that one.


----------



## Lake Effect

pearlsnjeans said:


> OMG!  What a beautiful bag but looking rather unfortunate at this state.  I think it can be restored if you have lots of time and patience and maybe cash if you have to send it out to a leather restorer.
> 
> Looks like it needs a good cleaning and conditioning.


I don't even think I would know where to begin with this bag. I am just so, so curious about it got in this condition.


----------



## Lake Effect

marissa214 said:


> Do you think this one was run over by some bicycles?
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Coach-10399-Brown-Distressed-Leather-Shoulderbag-41894755.html


Again, another bag that really makes me wonder, what in the world created those marks??


----------



## Lake Effect

Two words: Texas bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Now please, Texas girls, not picking on ya. I like to use my bags too. I look for bags I like to call "working breeds". The majority of bags I buy I plan to use. As much as I can!  It is just that I have have seen several vintage Coach bags being offered for sale out Texas that take the term "working breed" to a whole new level and this is one of them. I love this style, the Oliver bag. I have one in BT too, but it's a little daintier than this one, lol. I have seen bags ( like I am sure all of us vintage girls have) with piping that is worn clear through. But this is the first bag I have seen with what appears to be wear through the side of the bag. Look at the pic showing the back of the bag with the outline of the inside pocket. It looks there are actually two small holes from wear toward the top. Am I right??


----------



## Lake Effect

Two words: Texas bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bri...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Now please, Texas girls, not picking on ya. I like to use my bags too. I look for bags I like to call "working breeds". The majority of bags I buy I plan to use. As much as I can!  It is just that I have have seen several vintage Coach bags being offered for sale out Texas that take the term "working breed" to a whole new level and this is one of them. I love this style, the Oliver bag. I have one in BT too, but it's a little daintier than this one, lol. I have seen bags ( like I am sure all of us vintage girls have) with piping that is worn clear through. But this is the first bag I have seen with what appears to be wear through the side of the bag. Look at the pic showing the back of the bag with the outline of the inside pocket. It looks there are actually two small holes from wear toward the top. Am I right??


----------



## Lake Effect

Oops!


----------



## sallellen

I wonder if this one would clean up.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...879570?hash=item2a8a8949d2:g:zycAAOSw4YdY0na6


----------



## Lake Effect

There was recent discussion on the rehab thread about the difficulty in cleaning nubuc leather : / While I have cleaned/dunked many older bags and a few new ones, I have not attempted nubuc leather. Yet.


----------



## Lake Effect

Yes. Yes I would! Hot mess stains and all. I am guessing I am not the only one lol. *side eye at rehab pile*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...633332?hash=item1c8ee7b1f4:g:LeAAAOSwDehZl8Gx


----------



## Couturexec

Lake Effect said:


> There was recent discussion on the rehab thread about the difficulty in cleaning nubuc leather : / While I have cleaned/dunked many older bags and a few new ones, I have not attempted nubuc leather. Yet.



Nope. Nope. Nope. 
I still want to change my user ID to no.nubuc.ever.again


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Yes. Yes I would! Hot mess stains and all. I am guessing I am not the only one lol. *side eye at rehab pile*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...633332?hash=item1c8ee7b1f4:g:LeAAAOSwDehZl8Gx



I'm working on one of these right now. It's not turning out so great. I think it is the larger version of this one. It's very stiff after her bath and now 2 coats of obenaufs!  The color is not very forgiving of stains.either.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> Nope. Nope. Nope.
> I still want to change my user ID to no.nubuc.ever.again


You could make that your signature at the bottom of your posts!


----------



## Lake Effect

Belicious said:


> I'm working on one of these right now. It's not turning out so great. I think it is the larger version of this one. It's very stiff after her bath and now 2 coats of obenaufs!  The color is not very forgiving of stains.either.


Thanks for the heads up!
But at least you got it ridculously cheap from Goodwill? I hope?


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> But at least you got it ridculously cheap from Goodwill? I hope?


No. I wish I did! I paid about $50 for it on ebay. It is really crunchy dry in parts but overall there's some beautiful patina and I love its big size. I have one of the smaller ones in navy and it's really a little too small to be very useful.

My Goodwill hasn't kept up its supply of awesome vintage bags. Probably that's good or I would be even more buried in them than I am now!


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172837836377


----------



## katev

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172837836377



No, I could make it look a lot better but I wouldn't be satisfied with the results


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263167335827
I'm not sure if the leather will come clean? Maybe it's already been scrubbed too hard?


----------



## katev

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263167335827
> I'm not sure if the leather will come clean? Maybe it's already been scrubbed too hard?



I think that one would rehab nicely!


----------



## nursebetty

I've got one for you...

https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Coach...3A4ce5995b15e0abc051d89b7afffa007b%7Ciid%3A12


----------



## jkpenny

nursebetty said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Coach-No-238-2732-British-Tan-Leather-Classic-Heritage-Cross-Body-Purse-/322664578533?hash=item4b204ebde5:g:kf4AAOSwdrhZmbgv&_trkparms=pageci%3Adc3baabd-916d-11e7-8fbe-74dbd180f675%7Cparentrq%3A4ce5995b15e0abc051d89b7afffa007b%7Ciid%3A12



I was looking at that one, but ugh that piping! What a sad mess.


----------



## Lake Effect

nursebetty said:


> I've got one for you...
> 
> https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Coach-No-238-2732-British-Tan-Leather-Classic-Heritage-Cross-Body-Purse-/322664578533?hash=item4b204ebde5:g:kf4AAOSwdrhZmbgv&_trkparms=pageci%3Adc3baabd-916d-11e7-8fbe-74dbd180f675%7Cparentrq%3A4ce5995b15e0abc051d89b7afffa007b%7Ciid%3A12


Yes! Yes you do. It is safe to say that this woman got her money's worth out of this bag and that she did not rotate this bag out with others.
I don't know how the seller could say it was in good condition. Even though there may be no other defects in the leather or hardware, I would not say it was in good condition. I do agree it could be a gorgeous patina IRL.
RIP, 238-2732, you worked long and hard!


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272841738469 
Another one that should be put down.....


----------



## nursebetty

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272841738469
> Another one that should be put down.....


Maybe if the straps weren't so bad...


----------



## StrictTime

I thought for sure this one would be on the thread: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...228217?hash=item56a10ddeb9:g:nC8AAOSwSEVZjNBt

As much as I would love to try, I know I would hate it after.  Some brave soul in here needs to take on the challenge!


----------



## houseof999

StrictTime said:


> View attachment 3820977
> 
> I thought for sure this one would be on the thread:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...228217?hash=item56a10ddeb9:g:nC8AAOSwSEVZjNBt
> 
> As much as I would love to try, I know I would hate it after.  Some brave soul in here needs to take on the challenge!


I thought it sold already. Wonder if it was returned due to the damages.


----------



## jkpenny

StrictTime said:


> View attachment 3820977
> 
> I thought for sure this one would be on the thread:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...228217?hash=item56a10ddeb9:g:nC8AAOSwSEVZjNBt
> 
> As much as I would love to try, I know I would hate it after.  Some brave soul in here needs to take on the challenge!



It would make a very interesting pair with this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-D...797030?hash=item1ec87f2e66:g:UMkAAOSwjL5ZMPSF which I can't believe the asking price.


----------



## StrictTime

jkpenny said:


> It would make a very interesting pair with this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-D...797030?hash=item1ec87f2e66:g:UMkAAOSwjL5ZMPSF which I can't believe the asking price.


They must be delusional.


----------



## houseof999

Speaking of delusional
Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/202051564097


----------



## Belicious

StrictTime said:


> View attachment 3820977
> 
> I thought for sure this one would be on the thread:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...228217?hash=item56a10ddeb9:g:nC8AAOSwSEVZjNBt
> 
> As much as I would love to try, I know I would hate it after.  Some brave soul in here needs to take on the challenge!



I would not. Not with that very dark spot and the very big wear on the corner. Though I have rehabbed a very beat up one of these okay, it was dark brown and that made it easier than this one!


----------



## jkpenny

houseof999 said:


> Speaking of delusional
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/202051564097


Couture!


----------



## whatevany

Hi! My co-worker has a pretty blue Nomad in the larger size that she'll sell to me for 75.00, but if she sells it on Ebay her starting bid would be 100.00. The pictures show a bad ink stain and sticky stuff on the lining.
She emailed me pictures and I will view the bag in person when I see her at work.
f I did purchase I would try to rectify those problems by pulling out the liner and try one of the methods I see online. Pics:


----------



## katev

whatevany said:


> Hi! My co-worker has a pretty blue Nomad in the larger size that she'll sell to me for 75.00, but if she sells it on Ebay her starting bid would be 100.00. The pictures show a bad ink stain and sticky stuff on the lining.
> She emailed me pictures and I will view the bag in person when I see her at work.
> f I did purchase I would try to rectify those problems by pulling out the liner and try one of the methods I see online. Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3825545
> View attachment 3825546
> View attachment 3825547
> View attachment 3825548



For that price I sure would rehab it! Understanding that I could probably make the interior look better but not perfect - but it doesn't show! You may be able to eliminate the sticky stuff and lighten the ink stain.

One question, does the bag still have the Coach hangtag or is that missing? You can call Coach and ask for a free replacement.

Post pics in the Coach Rehab and Rescue Club when you are ready to start working on it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


----------



## whatevany

katev said:


> For that price I sure would rehab it! Understanding that I could probably make the interior look better but not perfect - but it doesn't show! You may be able to eliminate the sticky stuff and lighten the ink stain.
> 
> One question, does the bag still have the Coach hangtag or is that missing? You can call Coach and ask for a free replacement.
> 
> Post pics in the Coach Rehab and Rescue Club when you are ready to start working on it. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/


Yes it still has the original hangtag. She bought it at a local consignment shop for 28.00 +tax, so IMO she'll still make a profit.


----------



## dgphoto

Sadly, I think this gal has seen her last hurrah... Look what I found on Mercari! Coach Purse posted by ILikeDeals1
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m89669876941/


----------



## Lake Effect

whatevany said:


> Yes it still has the original hangtag. She bought it at a local consignment shop for 28.00 +tax, so IMO she'll still make a profit.


I'd still see if I could talk her down $10 more. Yeah, I'm a cheap ass.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Sadly, I think this gal has seen her last hurrah... Look what I found on Mercari! Coach Purse posted by ILikeDeals1
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m89669876941/


Agreed! RIP, Spectator style. Got to love the ambition, putting that girl up for sale. But then again, I bought a very well used Bleeker 9302, cause I just loved that style. And it had a hang tag. I'd probably buy a strip of leather if it had a hang tag, lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

StrictTime said:


> View attachment 3820977
> 
> I thought for sure this one would be on the thread:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...228217?hash=item56a10ddeb9:g:nC8AAOSwSEVZjNBt
> 
> As much as I would love to try, I know I would hate it after.  Some brave soul in here needs to take on the challenge!





jkpenny said:


> It would make a very interesting pair with this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-VTG-D...797030?hash=item1ec87f2e66:g:UMkAAOSwjL5ZMPSF which I can't believe the asking price.


Hi all , yeah I know I am late to the party on these, thought I would pop in for a little binge posting. I could swear both of these red messes have been listed multiple times over the past 2 months or so. I just thought they got relisted cause they didn't sell. Rememer that *rivet bag*, the  red shoulder sac with "adjustable" handles riveted down? That got listed a few times.


----------



## Lake Effect

Whaddya think? This has been relisted a few times.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...438017?hash=item1c92783e01:g:RJwAAOSwQiBZwnwk


----------



## houseof999

Anyone rehabbed this kind of leather before? My guess it needs to be dyed all over. Wdyt? 
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59c31887f09282a68a009cf5


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Whaddya think? This has been relisted a few times.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vinta...438017?hash=item1c92783e01:g:RJwAAOSwQiBZwnwk



I would totally take on this challenge, but not at that price....


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Anyone rehabbed this kind of leather before? My guess it needs to be dyed all over. Wdyt?
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59c31887f09282a68a009cf5


I think there was some talk recently about this style in a lighter color over on the RT. I don't know if it was the same leather. I sorta remember talk about burnished leather being harder to rehab. Is this burnished?  It looks like it would need to be recolored all over. Definitely beyond my skill/adventure level : /


----------



## kdtexas

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-red-Willis-authentic-Coach-crossbody-59c31d2e6a5830a39600b1d3
This one's been authenticated by @whateve, but I can't decide if I should buy it or not...I LOVE red, but how hard would it be to rehab it? Right now we are countering back and forth....thanks in advance for your thoughts


----------



## houseof999

kdtexas said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-red-Willis-authentic-Coach-crossbody-59c31d2e6a5830a39600b1d3
> This one's been authenticated by @whateve, but I can't decide if I should buy it or not...I LOVE red, but how hard would it be to rehab it? Right now we are countering back and forth....thanks in advance for your thoughts


I have seen red Willis sell for much much higher price than listed. JMO but I think it's a fair price. I know no one wants to pay more if they can help it but remember PM takes 20% seller fee so I don't blame the seller for countering. I think it's a good deal as is. I paid the same for mine.


----------



## kdtexas

houseof999 said:


> I have seen red Willis sell for much much higher price than listed. JMO but I think it's a fair price. I know no one wants to pay more if they can help it but remember PM takes 20% seller fee so I don't blame the seller for countering. I think it's a good deal as is. I paid the same for mine.


Okay....You're making me feel like I got quite a bargain. Goodness this is addictive! We did counter back and forth down to 35 plus the PM shipping....so I'm happy and I think she's happy too. Very excited. I'm going to be reaching out to you when it gets here about rehabbing those corners. I don't have any of the Obenauf's (sp?) Should I get that to have on hand or do you prefer something else for reds? I have a few other things in my little "toolkit": Leather Therapy, Apple, Blackrocks, and Lexol. (Realizing this question might should be in the Rehab thread...)


----------



## whateve

kdtexas said:


> Okay....You're making me feel like I got quite a bargain. Goodness this is addictive! We did counter back and forth down to 35 plus the PM shipping....so I'm happy and I think she's happy too. Very excited. I'm going to be reaching out to you when it gets here about rehabbing those corners. I don't have any of the Obenauf's (sp?) Should I get that to have on hand or do you prefer something else for reds? I have a few other things in my little "toolkit": Leather Therapy, Apple, Blackrocks, and Lexol. (Realizing this question might should be in the Rehab thread...)


I don't think you need anything other than Leather Therapy and Blackrocks. You only need other stuff if the leather is really dry. Wait until you get it to decide.


----------



## Couturexec

https://www.ebay.com/i/302460866403


----------



## houseof999

kdtexas said:


> Okay....You're making me feel like I got quite a bargain. Goodness this is addictive! We did counter back and forth down to 35 plus the PM shipping....so I'm happy and I think she's happy too. Very excited. I'm going to be reaching out to you when it gets here about rehabbing those corners. I don't have any of the Obenauf's (sp?) Should I get that to have on hand or do you prefer something else for reds? I have a few other things in my little "toolkit": Leather Therapy, Apple, Blackrocks, and Lexol. (Realizing this question might should be in the Rehab thread...)


I don't use anything but leather CPR on my red bags. The red dye usually bleeds so don't freak out and keep washing till water runs clear.


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://www.ebay.com/i/302460866403


No, I wouldn't.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> No, I wouldn't.



I think the lining could get better, but those handles......ouch.


----------



## dgphoto

This poor, poor sad bag... Would you attempt a makeover?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/478140...earch_query=dooney gladstone&ref=sr_gallery_1


----------



## Couturexec

dgphoto said:


> This poor, poor sad bag... Would you attempt a makeover?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/478140...earch_query=dooney gladstone&ref=sr_gallery_1



Where do they get these prices from????


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> This poor, poor sad bag... Would you attempt a makeover?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/478140695/dooney-bourke-gladstone-satchel-in?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dooney gladstone&ref=sr_gallery_1


Yuck!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> This poor, poor sad bag... Would you attempt a makeover?
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/478140695/dooney-bourke-gladstone-satchel-in?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dooney gladstone&ref=sr_gallery_1


Yesterday I read the term *frankenbag* (I will go back and credit the poster). THIS! This is a candidate for a thread: Don't EVER do this to a bag! Any bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> Where do they get these prices from????


Really! And that fob! Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the donkey they rode in on! Okay, I'll give myself a time out. I have to stop looking at this bag.  It's like I can't stop looking at it! I'll go put conditioner on a bag or something.


----------



## Couturexec

Lake Effect said:


> Really! And that fob! Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the donkey they rode in on! Okay, I'll give myself a time out. I have to stop looking at this bag.  It's like I can't stop looking at it! I'll go put conditioner on a bag or something.



I had to go back and look at the fob!


----------



## lvsyl

That bag looks full of potential! I would LOVE to see the end result if you do rehab it!


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Really! And that fob! Jesus, Mary, Joseph and the donkey they rode in on! Okay, I'll give myself a time out. I have to stop looking at this bag.  It's like I can't stop looking at it! I'll go put conditioner on a bag or something.



LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!


I had alot of caffeine this morning : /


----------



## Raech

Lake Effect said:


> Yesterday I read the term *frankenbag* (I will go back and credit the poster). THIS! This is a candidate for a thread: Don't EVER do this to a bag! Any bag!


It's me. Here, I had a seller try to trick me with magic photos. It was actually faded 3 different colors. Frakenbag went back (Coral Candace). PM found in my favor and refunded me.


----------



## Raech

I even called it a Frankenbag that looked like Frankenstein's monster to Poshmark.  Obviously they agreed.


----------



## Raech

Notice the side panels are even different colors (one dark and one totally faded). I have no idea what she did to the poor thing.


----------



## Lake Effect

Raech said:


> It's me. Here, I had a seller try to trick me with magic photos. It was actually faded 3 different colors. Frakenbag went back (Coral Candace). PM found in my favor and refunded me.


I found your post late last night where you mentioned *frankenbag* and was coming over to give you credit lol. 
*Frankenbag* needs to be copyrighted.


----------



## Raech

Now that you've seen it you get why I said it lol


----------



## Lake Effect

I would. Stains and all. Maybe it started life as BT or tabac? I'm just a sucker for a somewhat distressed neutral NYC bag that's a decent size. Sigh. Don't have this style. Yet. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> I would. Stains and all. Maybe it started life as BT or tabac? I'm just a sucker for a somewhat distressed neutral NYC bag that's a decent size. Sigh. Don't have this style. Yet.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vinta...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I’d give it a try!


----------



## dgphoto

This is such a cute bag but those stains look like https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59be8f4ca88e7da9c907ba2d


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> This is such a cute bag but those stains look like https://www.poshmark.com/listings/59be8f4ca88e7da9c907ba2d


Probably would need to be dyed but first I would try to bleach it.


----------



## dgphoto

Speaking of bleach... 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m53876590369/

I wonder if this could be salvaged-love the color.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Speaking of bleach...
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m53876590369/
> 
> I wonder if this could be salvaged-love the color.


Yes, I would. If necessary, I would paint it. It is easier to paint pebbled leather without it being noticeable IMO.


----------



## iudecis

Does anyone think they would attempt this? I'm thinking of using this as a rehab for my high school demonstration speech. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-197...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## katev

iudecis said:


> Does anyone think they would attempt this? I'm thinking of using this as a rehab for my high school demonstration speech. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1970s-COACH-BLACK-LEATHER-SADDLE-200-8044/122735735914?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



It's pretty rough and would be a lot of work to rehab; plus in a few pictures it looks like the piping has split, and that is very hard to camouflage. I have rehabbed bags that looked that bad but I usually wasn't thrilled with the final result - although the fact that it is black is helpful, because black hides a lot of flaws. Honestly,  I would probably keep looking for a bag in better shape.


----------



## iudecis

katev said:


> It's pretty rough and would be a lot of work to rehab; plus in a few pictures it looks like the piping has split, and that is very hard to camouflage. I have rehabbed bags that looked that bad but I usually wasn't thrilled with the final result - although the fact that it is black is helpful, because black hides a lot of flaws. Honestly,  I would probably keep looking for a bag in better shape.


Yeah, I'm looking at it closer and see that piping. What about this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 The hangtag is in halves but I can easily repair it or just replace it outright.


----------



## katev

iudecis said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at it closer and see that piping. What about this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Leather-Black-Shoulder-Bag/112582186006?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 The hangtag is in halves but I can easily repair it or just replace it outright.



That looks like a better prospect to me but I am not an authenticator, and the picture of the creed is blurry, so have it checked out first, good luck!


----------



## whateve

iudecis said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at it closer and see that piping. What about this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Leather-Black-Shoulder-Bag/112582186006?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 The hangtag is in halves but I can easily repair it or just replace it outright.





katev said:


> That looks like a better prospect to me but I am not an authenticator, and the picture of the creed is blurry, so have it checked out first, good luck!


I believe it is authentic. It's very easy to reglue a hangtag.


----------



## kdtexas

Would you rehab this bag? The stains worry me but I love the color...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...975427?hash=item25e16f9203:g:7OsAAOSwScdZ095X


----------



## Raech

kdtexas said:


> Would you rehab this bag? The stains worry me but I love the color...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...975427?hash=item25e16f9203:g:7OsAAOSwScdZ095X


For $40? No


----------



## whateve

kdtexas said:


> Would you rehab this bag? The stains worry me but I love the color...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...975427?hash=item25e16f9203:g:7OsAAOSwScdZ095X


Yes, I probably would. I'm a sucker for red!


----------



## houseof999

Isn't this a really htf style bag? Any one wanna rescue this? How would you fix the pitting mentioned in the description? 

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/182797017850


----------



## katev

kdtexas said:


> Would you rehab this bag? The stains worry me but I love the color...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coa...975427?hash=item25e16f9203:g:7OsAAOSwScdZ095X



The stains might become less obvious after washing and moisturizing, but red bags can be tricky to rehab. I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## kdtexas

katev said:


> The stains might become less obvious after washing and moisturizing, but red bags can be tricky to rehab. I would be willing to give it a try.


I'm trying to be good Raech, but Whateve and Katev are telling me exactly what I want to hear. : ) Of course, I have a red Willis on my workbench right now, so this is kinda nuts but I'm a sucker for reds plus my daughter is eyeing the one on my workbench. And this is a little different shade of red and yada, yada, yada.... If you want a rationaiization for buying a purse, I can provide it everytime! In a moment of sanity,  I have sent a question into seller asking if they know what the stain might be before I bid on it..... : )


----------



## Raech

kdtexas said:


> I'm trying to be good Raech, but Whateve and Katev are telling me exactly what I want to hear. : ) Of course, I have a red Willis on my workbench right now, so this is kinda nuts but I'm a sucker for reds plus my daughter is eyeing the one on my workbench. And this is a little different shade of red and yada, yada, yada.... If you want a rationaiization for buying a purse, I can provide it everytime! In a moment of sanity,  I have sent a question into seller asking if they know what the stain might be before I bid on it..... : )


I just know that ebay is a revolving door of items. Some should be passed on. Only you know. I'd ask seller to go lower. But that is me.


----------



## kdtexas

That is very good advice. Just heard back from the seller. They think the stain is oil or grease. Is that a showstopper on red for rehabbing? I've never tried to get oil or grease out before.


----------



## Raech

kdtexas said:


> That is very good advice. Just heard back from the seller. They think the stain is oil or grease. Is that a showstopper on red for rehabbing? I've never tried to get oil or grease out before.


Ouch. I think Dawn detergent would be the only thing? Anyone successfully do this with leather? I know it can be hit and miss with fabric.


----------



## katev

Raech said:


> Ouch. I think Dawn detergent would be the only thing? Anyone successfully do this with leather? I know it can be hit and miss with fabric.



If it is a new stain, then Dawn and hot water might work, but on an older stain - I have my doubts.


----------



## kdtexas

katev said:


> If it is a new stain, then Dawn and hot water might work, but on an older stain - I have my doubts.


I was saved from myself....someone else bought the red oil stained bag. : ) 
I dithered back and forth all morning and had almost decided not to do it. Kinda breathed a sigh of relief when I saw someone else had taken on the project.


----------



## Raech

kdtexas said:


> I was saved from myself....someone else bought the red oil stained bag. : )
> I dithered back and forth all morning and had almost decided not to do it. Kinda breathed a sigh of relief when I saw someone else had taken on the project.


I'm truly sorry, but I'm glad. I think you'd have regret. This is probably old oil that won't come out.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Isn't this a really htf style bag? Any one wanna rescue this? How would you fix the pitting mentioned in the description?
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/182797017850


I think I would pass. I have come to conclude I don't have the ambition to tackle texture problems like pitting : /


----------



## Lake Effect

I would totally love to see how this would rehab.  And yes, I see it need sewing. I had good luck removing water stains from a light camel color Light Tote. But I would not use this bag, so I guess I will always wonder . . .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> I would totally love to see how this would rehab.  And yes, I see it need sewing. I had good luck removing water stains from a light camel color Light Tote. But I would not use this bag, so I guess I will always wonder . . .
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



I wouldn’t use it either but I bet it would rehab nicely. I need to tackle my own pile today but I can’t get motivated.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I would totally love to see how this would rehab.  And yes, I see it need sewing. I had good luck removing water stains from a light camel color Light Tote. But I would not use this bag, so I guess I will always wonder . . .
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COACH-Beekman-British-Tan-Briefcase-Messenger-Bag-damaged/332393505759?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


I draw the line at sewing. It's too difficult.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I wouldn’t use it either but I bet it would rehab nicely. I need to tackle my own pile today but I can’t get motivated.


I had a really full day yesterday and just want to sleep! I will put Blackrock on one bag and dye/recolorant on a small little bag and at least I will have done something. Since I did not buy any bags this week, that means my rehab pile went down lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I draw the line at sewing. It's too difficult.


I would take it to a shoe repair shop, most likely. Unless it was about 3 stitches I don't think I could attempt it.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I would take it to a shoe repair shop, most likely. Unless it was about 3 stitches I don't think I could attempt it.


If I had a good shoe repair near me, that would change things. The shoe repairs around here are terribly expensive and don't do good work. The best one is an hour away, and you aren't allowed to talk to the guy who actually does the repair, then you have to leave it and come back another day. Once I asked about reattached a strap loop on the side of a bag, and he charged $35 to sew it right through the lining. He wasn't even willing to open out the lining to do it right. Another time, he asked $165 to replace the brass zipper on a basic bag.


----------



## dgphoto

Just....no words. 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m36517454511/


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Just....no words.
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m36517454511/


it makes you wonder what their house looks like.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> it makes you wonder what their house looks like.



Seriously! I bought a bag on eBay once, took a chance on a one semi-blurry photo listing (and a brief description that said “like new”) and when it came, I used kitchen tongs to lift it out of and then right back into the box. I smelled it before I saw it. It was beyond filthy. It went back via return the same day. *shutter*  Reminds me of this bag.


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> Seriously! I bought a bag on eBay once, took a chance on a one semi-blurry photo listing (and a brief description that said “like new”) and when it came, I used kitchen tongs to lift it out of and then right back into the box. I smelled it before I saw it. It was beyond filthy. It went back via return the same day. *shutter*  Reminds me of this bag.


There was a woman who took her pictures in her kitchen, with dirty dishes covering every available space. I'm surprised she ever sold anything.


----------



## Lake Effect

I could really think about this one. From buying lighter color bags online, there is usually a little more dirt/grime in real life. I need to take a closer look.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lea...987570?hash=item2a90dc5e32:g:h1gAAOSw4QVZ27wi


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> I could really think about this one. From buying lighter color bags online, there is usually a little more dirt/grime in real life. I need to take a closer look.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lea...987570?hash=item2a90dc5e32:g:h1gAAOSw4QVZ27wi



I’ve been watching this one too. I’m on the fence.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I could really think about this one. From buying lighter color bags online, there is usually a little more dirt/grime in real life. I need to take a closer look.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lea...987570?hash=item2a90dc5e32:g:h1gAAOSw4QVZ27wi


I love the style, but the color does nothing for me. I think it will always look grimy.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I love the style, but the color does nothing for me. I think it will always look grimy.


What I am thinking too. Now that I have managed to buy several older bags in very good condition, I am looking at bags a little more critically.


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> What I am thinking too. Now that I have managed to buy several older bags in very good condition, I am looking at bags a little more critically.



Lord, I need to start doing that as well. My hoard is teetering on the edge of out of control. White bags and I have not had good luck together. I do have two cream ones that have been ok though.


----------



## Lake Effect

I totally would! But I already have a few bags this size and I need to do some decluttering, tossing, cleaning and reorganizing first lol in my living space (read: busy managing my hoard). And rehab a few other bags first. And I just got a HG bag this week. 
Assuming the zipper is good and you like a patina that says, yeah, I’ve got a few miles and I’m ready for more . . .  A little dunk, a little CPR, a lot of O Oil, this could be one smokin bag. But that’s just me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I totally would! But I already have a few bags this size and I need to do some decluttering, tossing, cleaning and reorganizing first lol in my living space (read: busy managing my hoard). And rehab a few other bags first. And I just got a HG bag this week.
> Assuming the zipper is good and you like a patina that says, yeah, I’ve got a few miles and I’m ready for more . . .  A little dunk, a little CPR, a lot of O Oil, this could be one smokin bag. But that’s just me.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-crossbody-purse-tan/162725704563?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


The basic bag is too small for me. However, I think it might look beautiful with lots of conditioning.
What HG bag did you get?


----------



## Lake Effect

A navy shoulder purse with the kisslock  inside! I will be on AT a little later. It was the one I had discussed shipping about with you and B.B. earlier this week.


----------



## mermaidcms

I have been cleaning and rehabing coach bags for over 15 years,  British Tan, Camel, Putty have been the most difficult and I had given up on them, but I never soaked/washed them in soapy water before..  I cringe at the thought of doing so, but you folks here have given me hope and encouragement.  I have just bought a BT Lindsey on eBay, not received yet, as a test project.  It is one that I would like to keep if it comes out well.  The price is very low and the condition is not terrible, at least in photos, so i am not risking much.

I do have a question before I start:  when soaking the bag in soapy water, do I scrub it, brush it or just let it soak?  I will take take before and after pics to post.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## whateve

mermaidcms said:


> I have been cleaning and rehabing coach bags for over 15 years,  British Tan, Camel, Putty have been the most difficult and I had given up on them, but I never soaked/washed them in soapy water before..  I cringe at the thought of doing so, but you folks here have given me hope and encouragement.  I have just bought a BT Lindsey on eBay, not received yet, as a test project.  It is one that I would like to keep if it comes out well.  The price is very low and the condition is not terrible, at least in photos, so i am not risking much.
> 
> I do have a question before I start:  when soaking the bag in soapy water, do I scrub it, brush it or just let it soak?  I will take take before and after pics to post.  Thanks for your help.


Everyone does it slightly differently. I mostly just soak. If there are stains, I pay more attention to those. I might very lightly scrub. If you scrub too hard, you risk damaging the leather and making marks. You can scrub the suede side more vigorously. If there are any ink or oil stains, you might want to address those before the bath.


----------



## houseof999

mermaidcms said:


> I have been cleaning and rehabing coach bags for over 15 years,  British Tan, Camel, Putty have been the most difficult and I had given up on them, but I never soaked/washed them in soapy water before..  I cringe at the thought of doing so, but you folks here have given me hope and encouragement.  I have just bought a BT Lindsey on eBay, not received yet, as a test project.  It is one that I would like to keep if it comes out well.  The price is very low and the condition is not terrible, at least in photos, so i am not risking much.
> 
> I do have a question before I start:  when soaking the bag in soapy water, do I scrub it, brush it or just let it soak?  I will take take before and after pics to post.  Thanks for your help.


I too just soak in the soapy water. I learned the hard way not to scrub. I had a bag that looked very dirty and I used a brush to scrub and I wasn't gentle in my attempt to open up the pores.  My scrubbing took the smooth finish off and it ended up having a little suede feeling to the touch. So I don't scrub anymore. I soak in Dawn dish soap bath for 30 min. Then rinse and soak for another 15 min in water. I repeat rinse until the soak water doesn't bubble anymore. Otherwise the bag dries very stiff if you don't get all the soap out. Stuff to reshape and dry till damp dry and condition with Leather CPR. Dry for a day and reapply leather Conditioner.


----------



## Lake Effect

mermaidcms said:


> I have been cleaning and rehabing coach bags for over 15 years,  British Tan, Camel, Putty have been the most difficult and I had given up on them, but I never soaked/washed them in soapy water before..  I cringe at the thought of doing so, but you folks here have given me hope and encouragement.  I have just bought a BT Lindsey on eBay, not received yet, as a test project.  It is one that I would like to keep if it comes out well.  The price is very low and the condition is not terrible, at least in photos, so i am not risking much.
> 
> I do have a question before I start:  when soaking the bag in soapy water, do I scrub it, brush it or just let it soak?  I will take take before and after pics to post.  Thanks for your help.


Hi, I jumped into the deep end of the rehab pool a little over a year ago. I actually did my first two real rehabs on a tabac/putty convertable clutch and a light brown classic hobo. Mainly because they were water stained messes I found for ten bucks each at a flea market. I was completely comfortable with any thing happening because of the minimal investment. It was love at first sight for the neutral palette. I have purchased two Brits already in very very good condition, an Oliver and Bancroft that I did not dunk. They didn’t need it. I bought other Brits with various degrees of stains and a few camel bags also. Dunked them all. Do not feel the dunking conditioning changed anything for the worse. 
Do you have tester bag, that if anything went less than you hoped, you won’t feel crushed?? It can be a great confidence booster. And I gently scrub my dunks with a flat bristle soft Colgate toothbrush!


----------



## mermaidcms

Thanks to houseof99 and whateve for your replies.  You are helping me relax about soaking them.


----------



## mermaidcms

Lake Effect said:


> Hi, I jumped into the deep end of the rehab pool a little over a year ago. I actually did my first two real rehabs on a tabac/putty convertable clutch and a light brown classic hobo. Mainly because they were water stained messes I found for ten bucks each at a flea market. I was completely comfortable with any thing happening because of the minimal investment. It was love at first sight for the neutral palette. I have purchased two Brits already in very very good condition, an Oliver and Bancroft that I did not dunk. They didn’t need it. I bought other Brits with various degrees of stains and a few camel bags also. Dunked them all. Do not feel the dunking conditioning changed anything for the worse.
> Do you have tester bag, that if anything went less than you hoped, you won’t feel crushed?? It can be a great confidence booster. And I gently scrub my dunks with a flat bristle soft Colgate toothbrush!



Thank you.  You have added to my confidence, especially for the lighter colors.  I am not usually shy about trying things out.  I am hoping that one bag that I have, which is stretched out/pooched out from overfilling can return to flatter shape after a bath.


----------



## Lake Effect

I am seriously thinking about this girl. Seriously.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
And apparently a few others are too. I like that the seller is calling it a project. I am just mulling over the total cost with shipping against the piping split and tear/loose stitching.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I am seriously thinking about this girl. Seriously.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Briefcase-Messenger-Bag-041-1105-Made-in-USA-Brown-Project-Bag/132398259157?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> And apparently a few others are too. I like that the seller is calling it a project. I am just mulling over the total cost with shipping against the piping split and tear/loose stitching.


It seems overpriced for that much damage. The piping doesn't scare me but the rip does.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> It seems overpriced for that much damage. The piping doesn't scare me but the rip does.


As always, thx for the reality check. I am busy enough without an over the top rehab. I swear my City bag looked that that pre rehab, plus alot of random scratches. I would like a bag a little larger, with a similiar patina.


----------



## whateve

This one is in seriously terrible condition!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...d=202138285253&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Lake Effect

Really! How does that happen?? I did have a pebbled hobo that got really dirty and stained. But not scratched or split.


----------



## Lake Effect

I would love to see this cleaned up. It looks water stained on front. Could lend itself to an interesting patina. Not a bad starting price for a NYC. But it is small, be warned. NA.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-COACH-...467867?hash=item33dcb95e1b:g:rJcAAOSwvTpaGM8s


----------



## coach943

Lake Effect said:


> I would love to see this cleaned up. It looks water stained on front. Could lend itself to an interesting patina. Not a bad starting price for a NYC. But it is small, be warned. NA.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-COACH-...467867?hash=item33dcb95e1b:g:rJcAAOSwvTpaGM8s


That piping looks terrible. I think it would be impossible to fix.


----------



## Lake Effect

coach943 said:


> That piping looks terrible. I think it would be impossible to fix.


OMG !! I  missed the photo that shows the horrible condition of the piping on the back! Thanks for posting. No wonder it was a cutie little New York City bag starting at $29 LOL.


----------



## Lake Effect

This has to be the most seriously parched bag I . Have. Ever. Seen. New Mexico, says it all. I actually have this Classic Hobo, with a bit of wear. Looks new next to this one! The seller writes “typical wear”??
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Conditioned up, that leather could make some interesting tassels.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> This has to be the most seriously parched bag I . Have. Ever. Seen. New Mexico, says it all. I actually have this Classic Hobo, with a bit of wear. Looks new next to this one! The seller writes “typical wear”??
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Beige-Leather-Handbag-Purse-Crossbody-tag-308-9875/253317592403?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Conditioned up, that leather could make some interesting tassels.


It's fake! That's probably why the leather didn't hold up.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Lake Effect

Hot mess! The piping! And auction is far from over. 
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/47017767


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Hot mess! The piping! And auction is far from over.
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/47017767


Eek! Yucko! I love that style but I wouldn't touch that. 

I really really wish I could replace piping. There would be so many bags that would be saved!


----------



## Lake Effect

Would you? How far gone is this bag? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...m=263795743788&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## coach943

Lake Effect said:


> Would you? How far gone is this bag?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-1970s-Beige-Tan-Distressed-Patina-Leather-Saddle-Bag-Purse/263795743788?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52885&meid=d3fafe83046542d0a9ac4cfdb00c5950&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=223045714757&itm=263795743788&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


I wouldn't try to rehab that bag. The cracking, particularly on the strap, is bad. It isn't a rare style, and I don't think it is worth trying.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Would you? How far gone is this bag?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vintage-1970s-Beige-Tan-Distressed-Patina-Leather-Saddle-Bag-Purse/263795743788?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52885&meid=d3fafe83046542d0a9ac4cfdb00c5950&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=12&sd=223045714757&itm=263795743788&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


I wouldn't. That leather looks so dry, it could fall apart.


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> Would you? How far gone is this bag?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Vint...m=263795743788&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



Oh, dear...that bag looks well used and loved. It looks veeerrryyyyy dry so I wouldn’t. But you may be up for the challenge!


----------



## Lake Effect

I'm fascinated by how many people are watching this listing.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Oh, dear...that bag looks well used and loved. It looks veeerrryyyyy dry so I wouldn’t. But you may be up for the challenge!


Not really up for this challenge 
ETA There are bids!


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273355293675
Wow. Just wow.


----------



## dgphoto

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273355293675
> Wow. Just wow.



Noooooo. Just nooooo.


----------



## katlun

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273355293675
> Wow. Just wow.



the real question is why would you do that to a bag???


----------



## Lake Effect

katlun said:


> the real question is why would you do that to a bag???


And are they kidding with that asking price??


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263555899274
Speaking of asking price....I didn’t know it was “legal” in TX.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263555899274
> Speaking of asking price....I didn’t know it was “legal” in TX.


Legal? To be out of your gourd for asking that much 3 hang tags?


----------



## Couturexec

Lake Effect said:


> Legal? To be out of your gourd for asking that much 3 hang tags?


Probably not out of their gourd, but maybe higher than a kite.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> Probably not out of their gourd, but maybe higher than a kite.


 Got ya


----------



## mermaidcms

Lake Effect said:


> I've been bitten by the rehab bug. No doubt about it. It's a lot of fun to take a bag that's been used and maybe neglected by a prior owner who did not know how to or was not motivated to clean and condition the fabulous glove-tanned leather that put Coach on the map. And often, one gets an amazing bargain as well. And I am in good company with a whole bunch of others who like to rehab Coach leather.
> So while looking for bargains and Holy Grail bags online, I run across bags that bring the phrase Hot Mess to a new level! But one woman's Hot Mess bag is another woman's rehab challenge. How far gone is split piping before you throw in the puff/acrylic paint brush? Would you be willing to find someone to do luggage repair? It is really patina like the seller indicates, or is just a yucky stain? You decide. And possibly the two most dreaded words to a rehabber: shoe polish.
> So go ahead and post links to bags. Bags that you might think would make a great rehab (but your pile is already too high), bags that you might like some feedback about how realistic a rehab would be (yes, I actually posted a link to a Barclay that had chewed dowels) and bags that just make you say "Really? Really?"
> So let's get started. Take this bag. Now, I have a soft spot for British Tan. Really. Buttttt, it looks really dry, almost *crispy*. But I am none the less, intrigued.
> 
> NO!, Too beat up.  I am an experienced rehaber.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Purse-Vintage-Tan-Leather-Turn-Lock-CrossBody-Bag-NYC-Small-Size-Brown/232405983883?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173406499034

Another one from TX.


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173406499034
> 
> Another one from TX.


Ew!


----------



## coach943

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173406499034
> 
> Another one from TX.


OMG. 

"This bag was hand painted by me. I gave it a vintage color as well."

Narrator: It was painted poorly. And it wasn't a vintage color.


----------



## houseof999

coach943 said:


> OMG.
> 
> "This bag was hand painted by me. I gave it a vintage color as well."
> 
> Narrator: It was painted poorly. And it wasn't a vintage color.


It upsets me every time I see that listing. She wasn't done ruining that darn bag and had to go ahead with the coin purse. I wonder who on Earth would want and buy that thing. I am guessing from the interior that it might have been Bone colored? 
And where did she get that the color painted is a vintage Color?!?


----------



## coach943

houseof999 said:


> It upsets me every time I see that listing. She wasn't done ruining that darn bag and had to go ahead with the coin purse. I wonder who on Earth would want and buy that thing. I am guessing from the interior that it might have been Bone colored?
> And where did she get that the color painted is a vintage Color?!?


Yes! I was upset about the coin purse, too. It was a vintage color to start with,  and now it isn't.


----------



## dgphoto

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173406499034
> 
> Another one from TX.



That is horrific..... [emoji50]


----------



## Couturexec

coach943 said:


> Yes! I was upset about the coin purse, too. It was a vintage color to start with,  and now it isn't.





houseof999 said:


> It upsets me every time I see that listing. She wasn't done ruining that darn bag and had to go ahead with the coin purse. I wonder who on Earth would want and buy that thing. I am guessing from the interior that it might have been Bone colored?
> And where did she get that the color painted is a vintage Color?!?



Yeah for the multi quote tonight!!

I didn’t see the coin purse! I didn’t make it through the whole listing or is it separate?


----------



## coach943

Couturexec said:


> Yeah for the multi quote tonight!!
> 
> I didn’t see the coin purse! I didn’t make it through the whole listing or is it separate?


One of the pictures of the inside of the bag includes a picture of the coin purse. It is sad.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173406499034
> 
> Another one from TX.


I know, really. This listing has been around for the last 2 years I have been regularly perusing vintage Coach.

Eta, and probably will still be around for quite some time . . .


----------



## Couturexec

Lake Effect said:


> I know, really. This listing has been around for the last 2 years I have been regularly perusing vintage Coach.



I’ve been lucky to have avoided it!


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> I’ve been lucky to have avoided it!


I am not a particular fan of Disney, so for the longest time, I never clicked on the link. Then at one point, I realized Coach didn't collaberate way back when. I have only seen one painted bag I could get behind. Obviously not this one.


----------



## Lucylu29

The seller says this bag has “some neat looking discoloration on the bottom“.  Does anyone suspect it’s mold? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283066517367


----------



## whateve

Lucylu29 said:


> The seller says this bag has “some neat looking discoloration on the bottom“.  Does anyone suspect it’s mold?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283066517367


OMG!


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> OMG!





Lucylu29 said:


> The seller says this bag has “some neat looking discoloration on the bottom“.  Does anyone suspect it’s mold?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283066517367



UGH!


----------



## dgphoto

Lucylu29 said:


> The seller says this bag has “some neat looking discoloration on the bottom“.  Does anyone suspect it’s mold?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283066517367



What the.....????? Firm no on that one. [emoji23]


----------



## dgphoto

But why???
https://bnc.lt/focc/Q10Y3ikmPO


----------



## dgphoto

And again...WHY!?
https://bnc.lt/focc/OB9BKBLmPO


----------



## Couturexec

dgphoto said:


> And again...WHY!?
> https://bnc.lt/focc/OB9BKBLmPO



I don’t know what’s worse....the bag or the price?


----------



## spykitty

Is there a thread on *how* to rehab? I'm taking on my first project! Thank you!


----------



## Belicious

spykitty said:


> Is there a thread on *how* to rehab? I'm taking on my first project! Thank you!


It's in the "Coach Clubhouse"  Coach rehab and rescue club. You should be able to find it easy!


----------



## dgphoto

What do you guys think about this one? Those handles look pretty dark and so does one corner. [emoji51]
https://bnc.lt/focc/72KhRqXTQO


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> What do you guys think about this one? Those handles look pretty dark and so does one corner. [emoji51]
> https://bnc.lt/focc/72KhRqXTQO


It depends on how perfect you want it. The handles will remain pretty dark and I doubt you'll be able to get rid of all the stains.


----------



## dgphoto

whateve said:


> It depends on how perfect you want it. The handles will remain pretty dark and I doubt you'll be able to get rid of all the stains.



I have a red one I use as a work tote that has unfortunate grease spots front and center. Might be time for some more appliqués...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> It depends on how perfect you want it. The handles will remain pretty dark and I doubt you'll be able to get rid of all the stains.


^^co-sign^^ from someone who has dunked several camel bags : /


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> I have a red one I use as a work tote that has unfortunate grease spots front and center. Might be time for some more appliqués...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


D-d-d-dino-mite!! 
Okay lol, I'll log out.


----------



## spykitty

Belicious said:


> It's in the "Coach Clubhouse"  Coach rehab and rescue club. You should be able to find it easy!


Thank you! I searched before posting this. I'll check again!!


----------



## Couturexec

Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Coach-Rehab-and-Rescue-Club.833400/


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> And again...WHY!?
> https://bnc.lt/focc/OB9BKBLmPO


Awful . . . It hurts to look at it.


----------



## Couturexec

Lake Effect said:


> Awful . . . It hurts to look at it.



Its Ombré!!!!


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332743997857


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332743997857


No. Why is the back of the pocket red?


----------



## Tosa22

whateve said:


> No. Why is the back of the pocket red?


The listing said the bag used to be tan or red and needs a good black polish. I want a courier, but no way I'm touching that.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332743997857


Wow . . . just wow.  God bless America, getting an ESL vibe from the wording of the listing.


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113176391994
Looks dry to me. Better post on the AT thread.


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113176391994
> Looks dry to me. Better post on the AT thread.


Adorable! You don't know how right you are. This tortoise is being kept in conditions that are too dry. I have the extra large version of this.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> Adorable! You don't know how right you are. This tortoise is being kept in conditions that are too dry. I have the extra large version of this.





Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113176391994
> Looks dry to me. Better post on the AT thread.



She changed the pic....jokes over.


----------



## abmab

Any advice on how to get scuffs/scratches out of my "new" coach bag?


----------



## abmab

@coach943 I just looked at your blog (from your signature) and I'm hella impressed. Can you tell me your process (or point me to a link that describes it)?


----------



## coach943

abmab said:


> @coach943 I just looked at your blog (from your signature) and I'm hella impressed. Can you tell me your process (or point me to a link that describes it)?


Everything I know came from the Rehab and Rescue threads (both the current one and the old one). The threads are long, but well worth the read if you really want to learn to rehab.

I use the same process as most rehabbers: dunk, stuff (but don't overstuff) with towels, start conditioning while still wet, and Black Rocks to finish. I use Castile soap in the bath because it rinses out easily. My favorite conditioners are Leather Therapy or Montana Pitch-Blend Oil for dry bags. Less dry bags get Leather CPR. I also use Skidmore's leather cream sometimes. I finish with Black Rocks.


----------



## Couturexec

.


----------



## Lake Effect

https://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-BROW...=4&_sacat=0&_nkw=coach+laptop&_from=R40&rt=nc
I just love a BT NYC hot mess. Thank God I have a few other rehabs I need to finish. 
Or I would, for the hell of it! And from the watchers, I’m not alone!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/coach-BROWN-LARGE-LEATHER-bag-laptop-bag-vintage-Gorgeous/273319709491?hash=item3fa31fcb33:g:5F0AAOSwo8pbMFJb&_sop=10&_pgn=4&_sacat=0&_nkw=coach+laptop&_from=R40&rt=nc
> I just love a BT NYC hot mess. Thank God I have a few other rehabs I need to finish.
> Or I would, for the hell of it! And from the watchers, I’m not alone!


Yeah, it looks like it would be fun.


----------



## dgphoto

I. Don’t. Understand. [emoji22]
https://bnc.lt/focc/DhtEGfMUfP


----------



## dgphoto

We should just start a new thread. “Crimes Against Bags” or “Atrocity Spotted”


----------



## whateve

dgphoto said:


> I. Don’t. Understand. [emoji22]
> https://bnc.lt/focc/DhtEGfMUfP


That is so incredibly ugly.


----------



## Lake Effect

Despite the fact that this bag is dryer than dry, I like the moderately distressed look it will take on after deep conditioning. The piping and seams look okay to me. Cheap way to get a NYC bag. BAsed on what appears to be a corner seam, I think it’s a convertible clutch. Sigh, I absolutely should not. Save me.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-COACH-Style-9518-Messenger-Bag/263858384178?hash=item3d6f2f6d32:g:1QEAAOSwPRdbZaua&_pgn=2&_sacat=169291&_nkw=vintage+coach&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## Lake Effect

This would be a great way to dive into vintage rehab for rehabbing experience if you could get the seller cough up some Creed shots to authenticate , if the vintage shopping in your neck of the woods is terrible. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-lot-...cat=169291&_nkw=vintage+coach&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## Lake Effect

I think I’d like to show this bag some love . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...332839?hash=item4d7a7a89e7:g:na0AAOSwkzhbdh-t


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I think I’d like to show this bag some love . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...332839?hash=item4d7a7a89e7:g:na0AAOSwkzhbdh-t


Of course I would!


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> I think I’d like to show this bag some love . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...332839?hash=item4d7a7a89e7:g:na0AAOSwkzhbdh-t





whateve said:


> Of course I would!



Salarea is a great vendor and I am sure that the bag will look 1000% better after a vigorous trip to the spa, but I noticed in one photo that there are a couple of tiny spots where the piping has started to wear through. I am sure that some fabric glue would stabilize those areas but it makes me wonder about the overall condition of the piping in general; just how thin, worn, and dry is it really?

Still, a British Tan NYC Stewardess bag would be a great rehab project for someone - if they can get it for a good price!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Salarea is a great vendor and I am sure that the bag will look 1000% better after a vigorous trip to the spa, but I noticed in one photo that there are a couple of tiny spots where the piping has started to wear through. I am sure that some fabric glue would stabilize those areas but it makes me wonder about the overall condition of the piping in general; just how thin, worn, and dry is it really?
> 
> Still, a British Tan NYC Stewardess bag would be a great rehab project for someone - if they can get it for a good price!


I didn't realize it was Salearea. He offered me free shipping once but I bet he wouldn't remember.


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> I think I’d like to show this bag some love . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...332839?hash=item4d7a7a89e7:g:na0AAOSwkzhbdh-t





whateve said:


> Of course I would!





whateve said:


> I didn't realize it was Salearea. He offered me free shipping once but I bet he wouldn't remember.



I now try to walk away from British Tan and other light-colored bags that are in bad shape, even if they are cheap, because I am unlikely to be completely satisfied with the results. Unfortunately I occasionally weaken and give in to temptation. Below is an old thread showing how I learned that lesson after attempting to rehab 5 British Tan bags with mixed success.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-5-tan-bags-rehab-reveal.729945/

Whenever, I see an enthusiastic new rehabber wanting to start with a light-colored difficult bag, I try to suggest an easier, dark-colored project first. Not that it is a bad thing to be ambitious, but sometimes you can do a lot of work, and end up unwilling to carry the bag because the results aren't what you hoped for - at least that is true for me.

So even though that British Tan Stewardess is tempting, I would probably say "It's not for me, but good luck, and I hope that it finds a good home!"


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I didn't realize it was Salearea. He offered me free shipping once but I bet he wouldn't remember.


Yes, I did notice it was Salearea 
Oh the lure of a Brit . . .


----------



## Couturexec

Not that it is a bad thing to be ambitious, but sometimes you can do a lot of work, and end up unwilling to carry the bag because the results aren't what you hoped for - at least that is true for me.
^^^^We should start a 10 commandments of rehabbing. 
My thoughts exactly Katev.


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> Not that it is a bad thing to be ambitious, but sometimes you can do a lot of work, and end up unwilling to carry the bag because the results aren't what you hoped for - at least that is true for me.
> ^^^^We should start a 10 commandments of rehabbing.
> My thoughts exactly Katev.


I often can't predict how easy or hard a rehab will be. Some come out perfectly with very little work, and some develop stains I didn't see before. 
I stay away from things that need restitching. 
I am not afraid of worn corners, even if there are holes. 
I am afraid of worn edge coating (newer bags) because I can never repair it to be completely smooth, although I keep trying.
I shy away from whites and bone colors unless the bags are spotless, both because these are hard to rehab and because I don't wear these colors much.
I would rather rehab a BT or red over black even though it is harder, because I have enough black bags.
I said I would never buy a bag that had noticeable ink on the exterior but then I bought one because I had a coupon and needed to spend more in order to use the coupon. I figured that made the ink stained bag free.


----------



## Lake Effect

Couturexec said:


> Not that it is a bad thing to be ambitious, but sometimes you can do a lot of work, and end up unwilling to carry the bag because the results aren't what you hoped for - at least that is true for me.
> ^^^^We should start a 10 commandments of rehabbing.
> My thoughts exactly Katev.


Lol I think my only commandment is dunk first and ask later 
Hmmm . . . I guess I could use a few commandments!


----------



## dgphoto

Thou shalt not rehab nubuck. Nubuck is the debil.


----------



## Couturexec

dgphoto said:


> Thou shalt not rehab nubuck. Nubuck is the debil.



Double “like” that!


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> Lol I think my only commandment is dunk first and ask later
> Hmmm . . . I guess I could use a few commandments!



Only 10 Commandments? Between all of us rehabbers,  we could write an entire Gospel! Well, here's few off the top of my head:

Breaking this commandment is a Mortal Sin, and I'm ashamed to say that have committed it many times - don't buy until you get the bag authenticated! Or at least make sure that you will be able to return it!

And although I have broken this commandment several times - I keep resolving to abide by it in the future - don't buy the bag if the strap is missing!

Here's another one - avoid bags that smell like cigarettes or mold - because they will make you suffer.

And another - if the bag looks like it has been treated with shoe polish - use the shoes on your feet to run, not walk, in the other direction!

And I've thought of one more - don't buy a monogrammed bag - unless by some miracle you come across a bag that was monogrammed with your exact initials! Or maybe with your Mother's initials!


----------



## Couturexec

Nice! I love it!


----------



## Couturexec

No ink stains. I just won’t carry the bag no matter how concealed they are. 
In fact, I won’t even carry a pen without it being in my Coach pen holder thingy.


----------



## katev

Couturexec said:


> No ink stains. I just won’t carry the bag no matter how concealed they are.
> In fact, I won’t even carry a pen without it being in my Coach pen holder thingy.



I agree! And sometimes a "Coach pen holder thingy" can be a very chic and attractive accessory! Like my Nubuck Bleecker Pencil Case 64544 BQP in Sharkskin/Natural that I picked up at the Men's Outlet for only $21 a few years ago (MSRP = $68).

It's gorgeous, compact and roomy and I happily switch it from bag to bag; it is one of my favorite small leather goods!


----------



## Couturexec

So much fancier than mine!


----------



## katev

Couturexec said:


> So much fancier than mine!
> View attachment 4170599



I hadn't seen that one before, it is sleek, attractive, and compact!


----------



## Couturexec

And it matches all my other black accessories that I can just swap from bag to bag. I even carry a Sharpie in it. Holds up to 3 writing implements.


----------



## Lake Effect

Yes, I do have  two commandments! No bidding late at night and no bidding on pics from a 7" tablet. Pics must be seen on big huge work moniter!!


----------



## whateve

t


Couturexec said:


> So much fancier than mine!
> View attachment 4170599


This is mine.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> t
> 
> This is mine.



Perfect, everybody love Snoopy!


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> Yes, I do have  two commandments! No bidding late at night and no bidding on pics from a 7" tablet. Pics must be seen on big huge work moniter!!



Good ones! And bidding while sipping wine is also forbidden!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Good ones! And bidding while sipping wine is also forbidden!


No B(idding)UI! I approve!


----------



## Lake Effect

A


Lake Effect said:


> I think I’d like to show this bag some love . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...332839?hash=item4d7a7a89e7:g:na0AAOSwkzhbdh-t


And apparently I was not the only one . . . Bidding went up to $45, which is what I would  have guessed.


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, I will not even think about clicking anything until I can see this on something bigger than a 7 in tablet  Feel free to click away in the mean time! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...943357?hash=item4b4d54b1bd:g:FC8AAOSw4axbhruX


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, I will not even think about clicking anything until I can see this on something bigger than a 7 in tablet  Feel free to click away in the mean time!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...943357?hash=item4b4d54b1bd:g:FC8AAOSw4axbhruX


It doesn't look too bad for the price.


----------



## Lake Effect

This bag's got a story . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-RA...:NpUAAOSwObhaaeCn:sc:USPSPriority!08033!US!-1


----------



## Lucylu29

Am I reading this right...someone painted this bag, which should still be fairly new, metallic silver?!? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362424105336


----------



## dgphoto

Lucylu29 said:


> Am I reading this right...someone painted this bag, which should still be fairly new, metallic silver?!?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362424105336



What on earth??? Why would someone do this!?


----------



## Lake Effect

Sweet little collectable bag. Yes I would, stains and all . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...207853?hash=item3d7246316d:g:WzEAAOSw5-lbid4n


----------



## Lake Effect

To the watchers, good luck with those stains . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/brown-leat...151693?hash=item3b1a78244d:g:VWoAAOSwtLxbjILc


----------



## dgphoto

Lake Effect said:


> To the watchers, good luck with those stains . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/brown-leat...151693?hash=item3b1a78244d:g:VWoAAOSwtLxbjILc



Ooohhh, that looks like a loss to me.


----------



## Lake Effect

dgphoto said:


> Ooohhh, that looks like a loss to me.


Me too. Wish those watchers well!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Sweet little collectable bag. Yes I would, stains and all . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...207853?hash=item3d7246316d:g:WzEAAOSw5-lbid4n


Yes!


Lake Effect said:


> To the watchers, good luck with those stains . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/brown-leat...151693?hash=item3b1a78244d:g:VWoAAOSwtLxbjILc


No!


----------



## Lake Effect

Lucylu29 said:


> Am I reading this right...someone painted this bag, which should still be fairly new, metallic silver?!?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362424105336


At first, I thought maybe thus was a more recent bag ( I am not familiar with the current styles that are based on elements from vintage bags) that was made in this color!



dgphoto said:


> What on earth??? Why would someone do this!?


 God only knows. I mean really ... I sure as shoot don't.


----------



## Lucylu29

Lake Effect said:


> At first, I thought maybe thus was a more recent bag ( I am not familiar with the current styles that are based on elements from vintage bags) that was made in this color!
> 
> God only knows. I mean really ... I sure as shoot don't.



I think this style just came out last year. I'm curious to see if someone will pay $199 for it!


----------



## Couturexec

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173518158670


----------



## whateve

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173518158670


Being that it is a light color, maybe this was the only way to save it.


----------



## Couturexec

whateve said:


> Being that it is a light color, maybe this was the only way to save it.



I guess it’s not the worst one we’ve seen.
It could make a cute travel/makeup bag, but not for $150!


----------



## Belicious

How about this? Sold already (to me LOL) I guess I * should've* asked here first. "shows signs of usage" indeed... yes. LOL. Well I'm never going to be able to afford one in good condition, am I?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-639-6552-tan-used-leather-bag-vintage-natural-full-grain-leather-purse/273446961081?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

She'll be good after a bath and a few coats of Obenauf's LOL... maybe.


----------



## Belicious

dgphoto said:


> Ooohhh, that looks like a loss to me.


Yeah me too. I've already got a failed one of those too (broken zipper and some stains) so that puts me off that one.


Lake Effect said:


> Sweet little collectable bag. Yes I would, stains and all . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...207853?hash=item3d7246316d:g:WzEAAOSw5-lbid4n


 I love Rambler's but I would say no to this one due to splits on the edges. There are plenty of these out there too.


----------



## Belicious

Couturexec said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173518158670


That's actually quite pretty!


----------



## Lake Effect

I couldn't resist checking if this was the red Shoulder Sac that had the strap riveted to the bag. But on closer look, it looks like a rivet is coming apart. EUC?? Am I missing something? More like RIP.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vinta...334271?hash=item2cdaf954bf:g:kNQAAOSw9gRaLheQ


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I couldn't resist checking if this was the red Shoulder Sac that had the strap riveted to the bag. But on closer look, it looks like a rivet is coming apart. EUC?? Am I missing something? More like RIP.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vinta...334271?hash=item2cdaf954bf:g:kNQAAOSw9gRaLheQ


Terrible condition! Mine was cheaper and much nicer.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Terrible condition! Mine was cheaper and much nicer.


Yours is gorgeous HG condition! 
Look, I know people need to sell their bags, but c'mon . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

(insert menacing laughter ala Vincent Price at the end of "Thriller")
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80...D4AAOSwZjNbWk7Q:sc:USPSFirstClass!08002!US!-1


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> (insert menacing laughter ala Vincent Price at the end of "Thriller")
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-80...D4AAOSwZjNbWk7Q:sc:USPSFirstClass!08002!US!-1


Ah, the devil nubuc! C'mon, it's cheap!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Ah, the devil nubuc! C'mon, it's cheap!


It's getting close to Halloween. Need to find a scary Nubuc to post.  A Frankenbag . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

But in the meanwhile . . .
When I first began rehabbing, I wanted to find a Brit, Tabac, putty bag that was some what distressed but definitely short of being trashed, to clean and condition, to see if I could get neutral that would look attractively distressed. And I did find a Brit City bag and we are lol, happily ever after.
If you like that look, this Oliver is a candidate . . .
NA, but not setting off anything on my radar, you may want to confirm with seller there is no funkiness inside, maybe get a pic . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-co...1eed45f1a7:g:V-wAAOSw1Hdbznsq&redirect=mobile
I already have an Ollie, got a soft spot for them.
Editted to add, that zipper is missing a pull tab, the close up of the teeth, could it be broken?? Beware.


----------



## Lake Effect

Found one , trick or treat! Muuwhaaaaaaa . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...214a9b86b6:g:Sf4AAOSwozxa2eCO&redirect=mobile


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Found one , trick or treat! Muuwhaaaaaaa . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...214a9b86b6:g:Sf4AAOSwozxa2eCO&redirect=mobile



That one will give you the horrors all right! It's filthy!


Lake Effect said:


> But in the meanwhile . . .
> When I first began rehabbing, I wanted to find a Brit, Tabac, putty bag that was some what distressed but definitely short of being trashed, to clean and condition, to see if I could get neutral that would look attractively distressed. And I did find a Brit City bag and we are lol, happily ever after.
> If you like that look, this Oliver is a candidate . . .
> NA, but not setting off anything on my radar, you may want to confirm with seller there is no funkiness inside, maybe get a pic . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-co...1eed45f1a7:g:V-wAAOSw1Hdbznsq&redirect=mobile
> I already have an Ollie, got a soft spot for them.
> Editted to add, that zipper is missing a pull tab, the close up of the teeth, could it be broken?? Beware.


I also like the Oliver. I rehabbed one in BT also as one of my first ever rehabs. I haven't used it for a long time though but I did when I first got it.


----------



## Lake Effect

Okay, it’s not perfect, it’s not cheap and I would go over to AT to see what they think of that half blurred Creed shot, but someone please give this pile of BT leather some love! Decent upper body strength recommended! 
Okay, I really need to go run a suede rescue through the washer. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Genu...Handbag-Mint/401639063648?hash=item5d838dc060


----------



## Belicious

Lake Effect said:


> Okay, it’s not perfect, it’s not cheap and I would go over to AT to see what they think of that half blurred Creed shot, but someone please give this pile of BT leather some love! Decent upper body strength recommended!
> Okay, I really need to go run a suede rescue through the washer.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Genu...Handbag-Mint/401639063648?hash=item5d838dc060


"mint"condition LOL


----------



## Lake Effect

Who needs to start the new year with a hot mess Convertable Cluth rehab?? Not ashamed to admit I totally would.  But then again, I like the distressed look, especially in the neutrals. Goes great with jeans. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Br...879234?hash=item4b5a42df82:g:Z3UAAOSwGcVcMTYa


----------



## Tosa22

Lake Effect said:


> Who needs to start the new year with a hot mess Convertable Cluth rehab?? Not ashamed to admit I totally would.  But then again, I like the distressed look, especially in the neutrals. Goes great with jeans.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Br...879234?hash=item4b5a42df82:g:Z3UAAOSwGcVcMTYa


Did you get it? Looks like it already sold.


----------



## Lake Effect

Tosa22 said:


> Did you get it? Looks like it already sold.


No lol. My first true rehabs was a pair of bags, one of which was a putty/tabac CC! So this would be a dupe. Truth be told I have a bunch to rehab, as well as a few I have been using that need conditioning. I am mustering the energy to go fold laundry and then purge a few things from my closet! I did some eBay surfing for a little R&R this am! But I really should not be buying any bag unless it is a HG.
Probably some lurker bought it, will condition it and flip it for $75. *waves to lurkers*


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> No lol. My first true rehabs was a pair of bags, one of which was a putty/tabac CC! So this would be a dupe. Truth be told I have a bunch to rehab, as well as a few I have been using that need conditioning. I am mustering the energy to go fold laundry and then purge a few things from my closet! I did some eBay surfing for a little R&R this am! But I really should not be buying any bag unless it is a HG.
> Probably some lurker bought it, will condition it and flip it for $75. *waves to lurkers*


Good luck getting $75 for it! The last time I got a convertible clutch I said it was the last time I would rehab one. Those corners annoy me. I want to straighten them out.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Good luck getting $75 for it! The last time I got a convertible clutch I said it was the last time I would rehab one. Those corners annoy me. I want to straighten them out.


I actually like the corners lol. Maybe your bag was wonky?
I am not on eBay or the other sites as much lately. But there was a point when I was doing a lot , I mean a lot, of online browsing and hanging out on the AT, you know, reading up, getting educated. And of course being entertained by seeing you answer posts 2 minutes before anyone else  . I was recognizing vintage bags being bought and authenticated , rehabbed or not , back up for auction/ listing for $$. I completely agree. Good luck. Lol and on that topic, my nephew, who knows my Vintage habit, told me to check out what he thought was this completely pretentious, overpriced Coach briefcase  seller on Etsy  His words, not lying.
Besides the chuckles we were getting on the Vintage Thread watching the red Shoulder Sac with the strap riveted being listed by a series of sellers.


----------



## nursebetty

I'll just leave this here....

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273668893524

What...the...


----------



## Lake Effect

Yeah, the strap . . did someone let their kid play with scissors?


----------



## Citosgirl

nursebetty said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273668893524
> 
> What...the...



Well, if someone can bring that bag back, I'd wonder what other miracle they could perform!


----------



## katev

Something bad was done to this poor bag!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-coach-top-handle-bag-5a8e075f9a9455efd77761a9


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Something bad was done to this poor bag!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-coach-top-handle-bag-5a8e075f9a9455efd77761a9


Ew!


----------



## nursebetty

whateve said:


> Ew!


Yikes!


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> Something bad was done to this poor bag!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-coach-top-handle-bag-5a8e075f9a9455efd77761a9


Why vintage leather? If you are going to do this to a bag, do it on straw beachy bag!


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> Ew!





nursebetty said:


> Yikes!





Lake Effect said:


> Why vintage leather? If you are going to do this to a bag, do it on straw beachy bag!



The images are not even hand-painted, I think someone cut up an ugly t-shirt and glued it to the bag and then added "embellishments"!


----------



## Catbird9

whateve said:


> Good luck getting $75 for it! The last time I got a convertible clutch I said it was the last time I would rehab one. Those corners annoy me. I want to straighten them out.





Lake Effect said:


> I actually like the corners lol. Maybe your bag was wonky?
> I am not on eBay or the other sites as much lately. But there was a point when I was doing a lot , I mean a lot, of online browsing and hanging out on the AT, you know, reading up, getting educated. And of course being entertained by seeing you answer posts 2 minutes before anyone else  . I was recognizing vintage bags being bought and authenticated , rehabbed or not , back up for auction/ listing for $$. I completely agree. Good luck. Lol and on that topic, my nephew, who knows my Vintage habit, told me to check out what he thought was this completely pretentious, overpriced Coach briefcase  seller on Etsy  His words, not lying.
> Besides the chuckles we were getting on the Vintage Thread watching the red Shoulder Sac with the strap riveted being listed by a series of sellers.



I like those distinctive corners on the Convertible Clutch. Maybe I've just been lucky with my rehabs of them, but I've never been bothered by them.


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> The images are not even hand-painted, I think someone cut up an ugly t-shirt and glued it to the bag and then added "embellishments"!


It is incredibly tacky. Besides that, why would anyone want to carry a bag with a picture of a nude woman?


----------



## Catbird9

This poor NYC Stewardess is a serious basket case...ink, verdigris, parched; a textbook rehab challenge.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Messenger-Crossbody-Purse-With-Flap-And-Latch/163534395905


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> This poor NYC Stewardess is a serious basket case...ink, verdigris, parched; a textbook rehab challenge.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Messenger-Crossbody-Purse-With-Flap-And-Latch/163534395905


The only thing it’s missing is nubuc.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> The only thing it’s missing is nubuc.


[emoji38] just sand the whole thing and problem solved! Lol!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

katev said:


> Something bad was done to this poor bag!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-coach-top-handle-bag-5a8e075f9a9455efd77761a9


My eyes!


----------



## Lake Effect

Got their money’s worth out of it!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> This poor NYC Stewardess is a serious basket case...ink, verdigris, parched; a textbook rehab challenge.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Messenger-Crossbody-Purse-With-Flap-And-Latch/163534395905


If it was under $10 shipped, I'd give it a try.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> The only thing it’s missing is nubuc.





houseof999 said:


> [emoji38] just sand the whole thing and problem solved! Lol!



too funny!



whateve said:


> If it was under $10 shipped, I'd give it a try.



Me too probably.


----------



## Lake Effect

Depending on how high bidding goes, this could be a good way have an NYC bag and see if rehabbing helps the over all condition of the spotting. I would have jumped on this in my early rehab days   The spots won’t go away, but if you’re like me and like a bit a distressing and patina on a neutral . . . NA, but not pinging my radar . . .  In other words, save me lol 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...540382?hash=item3b2bc71f1e:g:eQgAAOSw1XRcaIqx


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Depending on how high bidding goes, this could be a good way have an NYC bag and see if rehabbing helps the over all condition of the spotting. I would have jumped on this in my early rehab days   The spots won’t go away, but if you’re like me and like a bit a distressing and patina on a neutral . . . NA, but not pinging my radar . . .  In other words, save me lol
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...540382?hash=item3b2bc71f1e:g:eQgAAOSw1XRcaIqx


I saw that too, and was tempted. The color is beautiful...it's probably been rehabbed at least once already. I would give it a shot if I could get it for $25, shipped. That's not going to happen, so I just saved myself!


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I saw that too, and was tempted. The color is beautiful...it's probably been rehabbed at least once already. I would give it a shot if I could get it for $25, shipped. That's not going to happen, so I just saved myself!


I agree it looks like it has been rehabbed before. I wonder if the seller is a tpfer.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I agree it looks like it has been rehabbed before. I wonder if the seller is a tpfer.


Yes, many times I have seen a bag and wondered that. I have looked at enough listings over the past few years to notice listings by a few of the regulars.


----------



## Lake Effect

There’s a bidder. You dream that rehab dream!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...393788?hash=item23b79d493c:g:8i0AAOSwTwtcfyrZ


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> There’s a bidder. You dream that rehab dream!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Coach-...393788?hash=item23b79d493c:g:8i0AAOSwTwtcfyrZ


I bet it would clean up nicely, except for a few little ink marks. The inside looks remarkably clean. I'm not the bidder but it's on my watch list.


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> I bet it would clean up nicely, except for a few little ink marks. The inside looks remarkably clean. I'm not the bidder but it's on my watch list.


One of my best rehabs was on a similar Light Tote that had been treated with something, remember Shiny Tote?


----------



## Lake Effect

More light tote rehab love going on . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Vinta...598300?hash=item287846cf1c:g:vVoAAOSwu2tceI2l


----------



## cavyart

Hey all. I haven't been around in a while and luckily found this thread. I had also coincidentally been looking at the listings for the last couple bags you linked. I have that bag in british tan and was casually searching ebay for a possible replacement. See mine was in the back floor of my closet and apparently sometime one of my dear kitties got back there and decided this bag made a nice scratching post. Is there anything that can be done to somewhat hide the scratches where the leather is pulled. Luckily it's basically the bottom of the bag but still it's always been one of my favorites and I've used it quite a lot over the years. Yes it's a bit scuffed and old (it's a 1994 version of the bag) and it's been washed and leather CPRed by me several times. but **insert cry face*. *I was thinking maybe very light sanding to get all the loose little pieces of leather bits off so at least it would be smooth again?


----------



## whateve

cavyart said:


> Hey all. I haven't been around in a while and luckily found this thread. I had also coincidentally been looking at the listings for the last couple bags you linked. I have that bag in british tan and was casually searching ebay for a possible replacement. See mine was in the back floor of my closet and apparently sometime one of my dear kitties got back there and decided this bag made a nice scratching post. Is there anything that can be done to somewhat hide the scratches where the leather is pulled. Luckily it's basically the bottom of the bag but still it's always been one of my favorites and I've used it quite a lot over the years. Yes it's a bit scuffed and old (it's a 1994 version of the bag) and it's been washed and leather CPRed by me several times. but **insert cry face*. *I was thinking maybe very light sanding to get all the loose little pieces of leather bits off so at least it would be smooth again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366144
> View attachment 4366145


Be very careful about sanding. You don't want to destroy the outside coating of the bag. Can you glue down each cut with leather cement?


----------



## Catbird9

cavyart said:


> Hey all. I haven't been around in a while and luckily found this thread. I had also coincidentally been looking at the listings for the last couple bags you linked. I have that bag in british tan and was casually searching ebay for a possible replacement. See mine was in the back floor of my closet and apparently sometime one of my dear kitties got back there and decided this bag made a nice scratching post. Is there anything that can be done to somewhat hide the scratches where the leather is pulled. Luckily it's basically the bottom of the bag but still it's always been one of my favorites and I've used it quite a lot over the years. Yes it's a bit scuffed and old (it's a 1994 version of the bag) and it's been washed and leather CPRed by me several times. but **insert cry face*. *I was thinking maybe very light sanding to get all the loose little pieces of leather bits off so at least it would be smooth again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366144
> View attachment 4366145





whateve said:


> Be very careful about sanding. You don't want to destroy the outside coating of the bag. Can you glue down each cut with leather cement?



I agree, about all you can do is painstakingly glue each scratch down. I would dunk the bag and condition it before doing that. You may find it looks a lot better. The are hard to find, especially in that color.


----------



## cavyart

whateve said:


> Be very careful about sanding. You don't want to destroy the outside coating of the bag. Can you glue down each cut with leather cement?


Maybe some of the larger scratches could be glued down. Some of them are more like claw Pokes. but not deep enough to go through or anything. Luckily this bag is made thicker on the bottom. Even though it looks horrible it does seem fairly superficial. i'm still pretty bummed though . and yes i would be extremely careful if i tried some light sanding (probably with an emery board or something) I figure it's already pretty scuffed on a lot of the bottom but maybe could be redyed later or something.


----------



## coach943

cavyart said:


> Maybe some of the larger scratches could be glued down. Some of them are more like claw Pokes. but not deep enough to go through or anything. Luckily this bag is made thicker on the bottom. Even though it looks horrible it does seem fairly superficial. i'm still pretty bummed though . and yes i would be extremely careful if i tried some light sanding (probably with an emery board or something) I figure it's already pretty scuffed on a lot of the bottom but maybe could be redyed later or something.


I rehabbed a bag that had cat scratches. I sanded very carefully with a super fine grit sandpaper and very fine steel wool. I tried using leather filler to fill the holes, but none of the fillers worked that well. I think I ended up using a bit of dye mixed with conditioner to try to blend in the spots.

Here's a post about my bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-801#post-30558078


----------



## cavyart

coach943 said:


> I rehabbed a bag that had cat scratches. I sanded very carefully with a super fine grit sandpaper and very fine steel wool. I tried using leather filler to fill the holes, but none of the fillers worked that well. I think I ended up using a bit of dye mixed with conditioner to try to blend in the spots.
> 
> Here's a post about my bag https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/page-801#post-30558078


Wow that looks great.


----------



## Lake Effect

cavyart said:


> Maybe some of the larger scratches could be glued down. Some of them are more like claw Pokes. but not deep enough to go through or anything. Luckily this bag is made thicker on the bottom. Even though it looks horrible it does seem fairly superficial. i'm still pretty bummed though . and yes i would be extremely careful if i tried some light sanding (probably with an emery board or something) I figure it's already pretty scuffed on a lot of the bottom but maybe could be redyed later or something.


Light Tote love! I feel your *cry face* Bad kitty! I would lean toward dunking and glueing down. An early rehab of mine was a Tabac City bag that was heavily distressed. It had a lot of what I thought were deeper scratches (my mind went right to scratching post). I had forgotten to save the seller’s pics because they showed the scratches accurately. But there was no lifting. I was amazed at what a basic rehab did for the scratches. I know we are talking lightweight leather here . . .


----------



## cavyart

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1534043937...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I153404393788.N36.S2.R3.TR3

I REALLY hope someone on here wins this bag so we can see before and after rehab pics.


----------



## katev

cavyart said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/153404393788?_trksid=p2387834.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I153404393788.N36.S2.R3.TR3
> 
> I REALLY hope someone on here wins this bag so we can see before and after rehab pics.



I tried to rehab that same bag and I wasn't happy with the results so I had it dyed black, but I was never fully satisfied with it after the dye job and rarely used it, see the link below.

This bag helped me learn to avoid both badly stained light-colored bags and dyed bags.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dying-a-vintage-coach-bag-before-and-after-pics.717873/


----------



## Bcollins22

Good morning! I’m really wanting a Station bag in British Tan but the rehab process scares me a little with these color bags. Would you rehab this bag?
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59889310937/?ref=search_results


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bcollins22 said:


> Good morning! I’m really wanting a Station bag in British Tan but the rehab process scares me a little with these color bags. Would you rehab this bag?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59889310937/?ref=search_results


Absolutely. Looks like it just needs a few rounds of good cleaning and deep conditioning!


----------



## Bcollins22

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Absolutely. Looks like it just needs a few rounds of good cleaning and deep conditioning!


Thank you! You given me the courage to go for it.


----------



## Catbird9

Bcollins22 said:


> Good morning! I’m really wanting a Station bag in British Tan but the rehab process scares me a little with these color bags. Would you rehab this bag?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59889310937/?ref=search_results



I would ask the seller for pictures of the interior first. There are some dark spots on the back of the outside of the bag that might be ink. I'd want to see if there were ink stains anywhere inside, including the slip pocket..

Other than that, I think the bag would rehab beautifully.


----------



## Lake Effect

Bcollins22 said:


> Good morning! I’m really wanting a Station bag in British Tan but the rehab process scares me a little with these color bags. Would you rehab this bag?
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m59889310937/?ref=search_results





Catbird9 said:


> I would ask the seller for pictures of the interior first. There are some dark spots on the back of the outside of the bag that might be ink. I'd want to see if there were ink stains anywhere inside, including the slip pocket..
> 
> Other than that, I think the bag would rehab beautifully.


Co-sign on Catbird!


----------



## katev

I posted this previously in the rehab and rescue thread and I am tempted to give it a try myself because I love beachy, whimsical, summery bags - but I have a lot of them so I am resisting. This one is a train wreck but I have had good luck rehabbing Coach fabric bags in the past, in case anyone wants to give it a try.

Take a look at the nautical bag at the link below. I think that it is the Rocker bag 16970 with the matching wristlet listed for $29 total including shipping. This poor bag has been beaten to death, and it looks like the hangtags are missing, but it may clean up well.

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m33391104185/
(If you have trouble opening the Mercari link, try using Google Chrome)

Here's one NWT so you can see what it is supposed to look like!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Coach-Poppy-Nautical-Stripe-Sequins-Glam-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-16970-New-RARE-/183770582993?hash=item2ac9948fd1

Disclaimer: It looks okay to me but I am not an authenticator.


----------



## Lake Effect

For $20 this is a good experiment for how a lighter color bag would rehab. NA but not pinging my radar. It is big enough for a long wallet, but that dark lining can make things hard to find. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...m=163658434255&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042


----------



## Lake Effect

I’m surprised with all the watchers, no one has pulled the trigger on this bag. I have seen green bags (with wear!) go for crazy money. But lol, the seller needs to do so homework, Coleman , LOL. It’s not a “Coleman” dear seller. I think their measurements are off. In addition to the style number, smh. NA but not pinging my radar.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...816369?hash=item2f1f1338f1:g:TugAAOSwPhhbLAlc


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> I’m surprised with all the watchers, no one has pulled the trigger on this bag. I have seen green bags (with wear!) go for crazy money. But lol, the seller needs to do so homework, Coleman , LOL. It’s not a “Coleman” dear seller. I think their measurements are off. In addition to the style number, smh. NA but not pinging my radar.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...816369?hash=item2f1f1338f1:g:TugAAOSwPhhbLAlc


This would be a deal-breaker for me:


----------



## Lake Effect

If I saw it for $ 20 at a flea market, I just might, as an experimental bag and get some green recolorant Saphir product to experiment with. I have seen interesting green bags come up with wear on them.


----------



## Lake Effect

^^^^^^





Catbird9 said:


> This would be a deal-breaker for me:
> View attachment 4422492


----------



## Lake Effect

Nubuc 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-C-...:C1IAAOSwC1hcsU5m:sc:USPSPriority!08002!US!-1


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Nubuc
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-C-...:C1IAAOSwC1hcsU5m:sc:USPSPriority!08002!US!-1


Tempting! (Because of the color.)


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Nubuc
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-C-...:C1IAAOSwC1hcsU5m:sc:USPSPriority!08002!US!-1


No way! I washed one this color and phantom stains showed up all over it.


----------



## katev

Lake Effect said:


> For $20 this is a good experiment for how a lighter color bag would rehab. NA but not pinging my radar. It is big enough for a long wallet, but that dark lining can make things hard to find.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coach-Handbag/163658434255?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160811114145&meid=78cd8db10df247258aa76bb5542f79f3&pid=100667&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=163658434255&itm=163658434255&_trksid=p2045573.c100667.m2042


somebody bought it for $10


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> No way! I washed one this color and phantom stains showed up all over it.


Whoa! Nubuc , of it’s own accord is a trial, but phantom stains??


----------



## VintageViv

Not going to lie, I saw this Etsy listing and immediately decided I would NOT take on this job because I do not want to deal with mold but has anyone on here successfully rehabbed a moldy Coach? Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/687510396/


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> Not going to lie, I saw this Etsy listing and immediately decided I would NOT take on this job because I do not want to deal with mold but has anyone on here successfully rehabbed a moldy Coach? Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/687510396/


What a deal! I don't see any visible mold damage. If the mold has progressed enough that it has eaten away at the leather, that can't be fixed. But if it is just a smell, they could be rehabbed well. The problem is that they could get more damaged during shipping.


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> What a deal! I don't see any visible mold damage. If the mold has progressed enough that it has eaten away at the leather, that can't be fixed. But if it is just a smell, they could be rehabbed well. The problem is that they could get more damaged during shipping.


I know, insane price! Maybe if I was a reseller I would take a chance on these but none of the style are on my current wishlist. I'm just really hoping if another TPFer gets them we'll get updates on the rehab thread!

 You said you didn't see signs of mold damage, Whateve, but I thought there weren't enough pix posted for all 3 bags to really tell much. Anyone chancing it should ask the seller for more maybe. Though, at that price I could see someone deciding to gamble. What could happen during shipping? Disintegration?


----------



## whateve

VintageViv said:


> I know, insane price! Maybe if I was a reseller I would take a chance on these but none of the style are on my current wishlist. I'm just really hoping if another TPFer gets them we'll get updates on the rehab thread!
> 
> You said you didn't see signs of mold damage, Whateve, but I thought there weren't enough pix posted for all 3 bags to really tell much. Anyone chancing it should ask the seller for more maybe. Though, at that price I could see someone deciding to gamble. What could happen during shipping? Disintegration?


It depends on if there is any humidity and warmth, which creates ideal conditions for mold to grow. If there is any moisture trapped inside the package, that will accelerate the growth. 

I live in a desert area. One summer our power went out right after I dunked a bag. Our summer temperatures are usually in the 100s. We ended up spending the night in a hotel. When we got back the next day, the dunked bag was pitted with mold damage. I don't really know if there was any mold on the bag to begin with, but I don't remember seeing or smelling any. I think all that damage happened overnight.


----------



## Lake Effect

I would have, earlier on, just to get rehab experience.


----------



## Lake Effect

^^^^^^^^^^


VintageViv said:


> Not going to lie, I saw this Etsy listing and immediately decided I would NOT take on this job because I do not want to deal with mold but has anyone on here successfully rehabbed a moldy Coach? Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/687510396/





whateve said:


> What a deal! I don't see any visible mold damage. If the mold has progressed enough that it has eaten away at the leather, that can't be fixed. But if it is just a smell, they could be rehabbed well. The problem is that they could get more damaged during shipping.


----------



## VintageViv

whateve said:


> It depends on if there is any humidity and warmth, which creates ideal conditions for mold to grow. If there is any moisture trapped inside the package, that will accelerate the growth.
> 
> I live in a desert area. One summer our power went out right after I dunked a bag. Our summer temperatures are usually in the 100s. We ended up spending the night in a hotel. When we got back the next day, the dunked bag was pitted with mold damage. I don't really know if there was any mold on the bag to begin with, but I don't remember seeing or smelling any. I think all that damage happened overnight.


Wow! I'm pretty careful about how I store my bags because it gets very humid in summer where I am. Never had mold so far knock wood!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

VintageViv said:


> Wow! I'm pretty careful about how I store my bags because it gets very humid in summer where I am. Never had mold so far knock wood!


As long as they're dry they should be ok? It gets very humid where I live too and I try not to use my air conditioner because I have parrots. I never even thought about my bags!!


----------



## VintageViv

Morgan_Bellini said:


> As long as they're dry they should be ok? It gets very humid where I live too and I try not to use my air conditioner because I have parrots. I never even thought about my bags!!


I think you'd only have to worry if you have bags sealed up in plastic bins. I know moisture can collect in those. Most of my handbags are stored on shelves in my closet inside cloth dust bags, which seems to work pretty well. I have a few less expensive/less rare bags I have stashed in a little plastic dresser in my closet but I still have them dustbagged and keep desicates with them just to be safe. If it is a bag I don't use much I'll still "air it out" once in awhile.


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> As long as they're dry they should be ok? It gets very humid where I live too and I try not to use my air conditioner because I have parrots. I never even thought about my bags!!


Off topic: I have a 14 year old 'tiel! May I ask what kind of birds you cohabitate with? Because when it comes to pets, most of us know it's a joke to say we own them!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> Off topic: I have a 14 year old 'tiel! May I ask what kind of birds you cohabitate with? Because when it comes to pets, most of us know it's a joke to say we own them!


Agreed! I don't own them, I serve them, ha ha!!

I have a sassy African Grey named Captain Morgan and a super sweet cuddle bug Meyer's parrot named Whiskey. They are my boys! Morgan has an astonishing vocabulary and Whiskey is really a flighted puppy. He sleeps on his back on my chest when I'm reading a book or watching TV and he can never, ever get enough attention. He is not afraid of ANYTHING and he even happily goes to my young nieces and nephews, which isn't common for birds to do before trust is established. 

Morgan loves scritches too but only on his terms and I have to be careful with him. He tries to trick me sometimes by appearing to want cuddles when he really wants to bite. He came from a less than ideal home situation but we have endured each other for more than 10 years now and I know his tricks! Just this morning I needed to put him back in his cage and as I reached for him he tried to bite. So I went into my kitchen to wrap a towel around my hand and by the time I got back to his cage he was standing there with his foot up in the air and he said "Oh, all right" and stepped onto my hand. I am not kidding. He KNOWS what he says and how it relates to the situation. He is a fascinating bird.

I grew up with 'tiels, they are such fun little birds with huge personalities! Mine lived to be 20 something, we don't know how old he was when we got him.


----------



## Lake Effect

Now in its defense , it has probably lived its life in the arid climate of NM . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...478586?hash=item443e35a2ba:g:R~sAAOSweEJc5-ju
ETA, like that handle is it’s only issue . .. yeah


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Now in its defense , it has probably lived its life in the arid climate of NM . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...478586?hash=item443e35a2ba:g:R~sAAOSweEJc5-ju


awfully expensive for something in such bad condition.


----------



## Lake Effect

Well, no I wouldn’t ,  but I’d buy it a drink and ask it to tell me some of the places it’s been . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aut...648806?hash=item4203be5ce6:g:1p0AAOSw5JhcxwE6
dustymuffin413 ?? Do you know Pete Schweddy??


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Well, no I wouldn’t ,  but I’d buy it a drink and ask it to tell me some of the places it’s been . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Aut...648806?hash=item4203be5ce6:g:1p0AAOSw5JhcxwE6
> dustymuffin413 ?? Do you know Pete Schweddy??


It doesn't even have a strap. It would probably disintegrate in the bath!


----------



## Lake Effect

I can’t help myself . . . Nubuc + a bucket + Costa Rica!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...960056?hash=item3b36e3a8f8:g:X4MAAOSw8PpdAX4d


----------



## nursebetty

Lake Effect said:


> I can’t help myself . . . Nubuc + a bucket + Costa Rico!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...960056?hash=item3b36e3a8f8:g:X4MAAOSw8PpdAX4d


Would


----------



## Catbird9

You'd have to assume those stains would not come out, but...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-LEATHER-BAG-Brown-6721/383100683161


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> You'd have to assume those stains would not come out, but...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-LEATHER-BAG-Brown-6721/383100683161


For $10 at a flea market, I would, just for life experience!


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> You'd have to assume those stains would not come out, but...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-LEATHER-BAG-Brown-6721/383100683161


For $10 at a flea market, I would, just for life experience!


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> You'd have to assume those stains would not come out, but...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-VINTAGE-LEATHER-BAG-Brown-6721/383100683161


I know of something that takes out grease! Lol


----------



## Lake Effect

Once upon a time, I would have . . .
https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-pc-COACH...751838?hash=item1effed2a5e:g:dLkAAOSwc5ddVCjx


----------



## Punkkitten

I love rehabbing and decorating.  Thinking about purchasing a turnlock crossbody (dinky-esque style) on the cheap just to dye it a rich burgundy color like the Dinky I've been lusting after (I refuse to pay more than 200 for a used dinky, especially a "plain" one since I snagged two limited edition ones for under that amount {leopard with studs and a Chelsea Champlain}).  I've dyed bags before and find the process super enjoyable.  Plus there is that pride factor - you did something and have something that you cared for and is special/unique to you.


----------



## Lake Effect

I would . .  . I don’t need to, but I would . .  . Lol
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Damaged-Vi...855120?hash=item26257f4590:g:eQEAAOSwNj5dZw7R


----------



## Lake Effect

I would . . , reminiscing, I saw an even more distressed Pocket Bag (but for  way more $ than I thought was prudent to spend) a few years ago that made me what to get a bag like this and rehab it. I settled on an inexpensive distressed BT City Bag. 
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m96018788786/?ref=search_results


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> I would . . , reminiscing, I saw an even more distressed Pocket Bag (but for  way more $ than I thought was prudent to spend) a few years ago that made me what to get a bag like this and rehab it. I settled on an inexpensive distressed BT City Bag.
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m96018788786/?ref=search_results


I would, but not at that price.


----------



## Lake Effect

Who needs a rehab pile? These are beaters! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...272540?hash=item3fce7d865c:g:IS0AAOSwl8Vdn9nf


----------



## Hilde.Ve

Do you think this Mini Borough Bag is worth a rehab: https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-NEW-YORK-32503-mini-Borough-Carryall-5ce433fd26219f1601ad35b9
I'm not sure if I can get away with a good clean/bath and intensive conditioning? I'm especially worried about the scratches at the front (see last picture). What do you think?


----------



## whateve

Hilde.Ve said:


> Do you think this Mini Borough Bag is worth a rehab: https://poshmark.com/listing/COACH-NEW-YORK-32503-mini-Borough-Carryall-5ce433fd26219f1601ad35b9
> I'm not sure if I can get away with a good clean/bath and intensive conditioning? I'm especially worried about the scratches at the front (see last picture). What do you think?


First of all, get it authenticated. Newer bags don't rehab like vintage. The leather is completely different, plus being lined changes things. I believe the color on this doesn't go deep so it may not be restored by conditioning.


----------



## Hilde.Ve

whateve said:


> First of all, get it authenticated. Newer bags don't rehab like vintage. The leather is completely different, plus being lined changes things. I believe the color on this doesn't go deep so it may not be restored by conditioning.


Thank you, whateve! I'll follow your advice! See you over there!


----------



## Lake Effect

Who needs a “what was I thinking” purchase? I’m on a break from them  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...262737?hash=item2f39af7411:g:zMIAAOSw~u5d3EKA


----------



## valv54

Lake Effect said:


> Who needs a “what was I thinking” purchase? I’m on a break from them
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...262737?hash=item2f39af7411:g:zMIAAOSw~u5d3EKA


If it wasn't for the cracked strap, and the twisted broken handle, and it looking like if it touches water it's going to disintegrate. Maybe. Lol.


----------



## Catbird9

Lake Effect said:


> Who needs a “what was I thinking” purchase? I’m on a break from them
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-COACH-...262737?hash=item2f39af7411:g:zMIAAOSw~u5d3EKA



Very overpriced for the condition it's in. For $20 I'd go for it.



valv54 said:


> If it wasn't for the cracked strap, and the twisted broken handle, and it looking like if it touches water it's going to disintegrate. Maybe. Lol.



On the plus side, the hang tag looks good.


----------



## valv54

Catbird9 said:


> Very overpriced for the condition it's in. For $20 I'd go for it.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, the hang tag looks good.


Haha!


----------



## Lake Effect

Catbird9 said:


> Very overpriced for the condition it's in. For $20 I'd go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, the hang tag looks good.


----------



## Lake Effect

valv54 said:


> Haha!





Lake Effect said:


>


Yes, it’s a lot for a hang tag!


----------



## Lake Effect

If you like a small bag, and assuming there is an authentic Creed inside as well as no other surprises inside, on the sides and bottom (and I would contact the seller and ask), this looks like it would lend itself to a nicely distressed look with some conditioning. Might be an NYC! 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Co...435747?hash=item2f3be6ab23:g:R1QAAOSwStheDzwO


----------



## katev

This poor Made in New York City brown Basic Bag with glued-in serial number has really had a rough life, But it still has the strap and the hangtag!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Coach-Basic-Bag-1960s70s-Brown-5dbc63ae264a55768dc7737a


----------



## Lake Effect

There’s a bid! God bless that ambition. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-le...835976?hash=item2d06d03248:g:SyAAAOSwhRZecm6o


----------



## katev

The Bridget Legacy is one of my favorites but this poor bag looks like someone ran over it with a car:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-SILVER-LEATHER-BAG-w-Woven-CHAIN-STRAP-READ/153413440100?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Lake Effect

C'mon, you know you want to put this on your watchlist . . . . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...541782?hash=item2ae705c656:g:vscAAOSwO8xekvLo


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> C'mon, you know you want to put this on your watchlist . . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...541782?hash=item2ae705c656:g:vscAAOSwO8xekvLo


Okay, I do, but it's the debil nubuc!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> C'mon, you know you want to put this on your watchlist . . . .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...541782?hash=item2ae705c656:g:vscAAOSwO8xekvLo


It doesn't look that bad.. but of course being the "devil" nubuc.. not much one can do to make it look any better.


----------



## Tosa22

whateve said:


> Okay, I do, but it's the debil nubuc!


Haha! I was just going to say that!!


----------



## houseof999

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303552313875


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303552313875


If it was free, I would do it as a challenge. I've repaired those kind of handles before, but not when that much leather was missing.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/303552313875


It's got a hangtag 
As it is, I've got Buckle Bag, in slightly, slightly better condition looking me square in the eye in my rehab pile. That is putting the brakes on further projects, being generous here, for the time being.


----------



## Lake Effect

If this was any shade of blue I would in a heartbeat, but I know there are olive green fans out there. I recall vaguely a pebbled leather offered in a nubuc type finish . . .  NA









						LATE 80'S RARE COACH LEGACY GR. NUBUCK CROSS BODY BAG~8-1/2"x11"~1 Owner G7B4851  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LATE 80'S RARE COACH LEGACY GR. NUBUCK CROSS BODY BAG~8-1/2"x11"~1 Owner G7B4851 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lake Effect

Omg . . . NUBUC
The description is priceless. Are one of you guys punking me? 








						Coach Vintage Brown Soft Suede Leather Bucket Duffle Bag Hobo Purse RARE  | eBay
					

<p>Strap drop is 21.5” but is adjustable. All in good condition no rip or tears. Does have some dirt spots. Can be easily cleaned. I’ll leave that to the buyer. Cleaners said no stains just dirt, pen spots. Wanted $35.00 to clean. I didn’t want to put the money into it. Wanted to sell as is...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Omg . . . NUBUC
> The description is priceless. Are one of you guys punking me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Brown Soft Suede Leather Bucket Duffle Bag Hobo Purse RARE  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Strap drop is 21.5” but is adjustable. All in good condition no rip or tears. Does have some dirt spots. Can be easily cleaned. I’ll leave that to the buyer. Cleaners said no stains just dirt, pen spots. Wanted $35.00 to clean. I didn’t want to put the money into it. Wanted to sell as is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Seller is delusional.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> Omg . . . NUBUC
> The description is priceless. Are one of you guys punking me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Brown Soft Suede Leather Bucket Duffle Bag Hobo Purse RARE  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Strap drop is 21.5” but is adjustable. All in good condition no rip or tears. Does have some dirt spots. Can be easily cleaned. I’ll leave that to the buyer. Cleaners said no stains just dirt, pen spots. Wanted $35.00 to clean. I didn’t want to put the money into it. Wanted to sell as is...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





whateve said:


> Seller is delusional.


@houseof999
Lol, the funny thing was, I almost wrote the original post as “House, whateve, are you punking . . .
 And you two responded immediately.


----------



## americandreaming

Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I want to watch that one to see if it ever sells. It should be under $10.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I want to watch that one to see if it ever sells. It should be under $10.



Yes, same with this 'patina for days' one


----------



## Jacynthe

americandreaming said:


> Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Vintage Distressed Leather Crossbody Bag 10x at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





whateve said:


> I want to watch that one to see if it ever sells. It should be under $10.



Wow! expensive for the condition! I would go for it under 10$ and shipping included.


----------



## whateve

Jacynthe said:


> Wow! expensive for the condition! I would go for it under 10$ and shipping included.


The seller sent me an offer today! For $65, I think.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> The seller sent me an offer today! For $65, I think.



Counter it for $10


----------



## americandreaming

>>> YOU FOUND THE BEST EVER >>> AUTHENTIC LEATHER>>> COACH <<< BRIEFCASE <<<   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for >>> YOU FOUND THE BEST EVER >>> AUTHENTIC LEATHER>>> COACH <<< BRIEFCASE <<<  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## americandreaming

__





						Vintage 70s Coach British Tan Basic Bag Bonnie Cashin Clutch - Etsy
					

my prices are firm, thanks for understanding!  vintage 70s coach basic purse in british tan. the straps are removable so the purse can also be worn as a clutch. some scratches and fading throughout as shown, overall a very nice patina and beautifully aged. please review photos. measures approx. 7”




					www.etsy.com


----------



## americandreaming

Wish I could save all the BT casinos https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintag...tish-Tan-Leather-Bag-60785a9b946d373535267eed


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage 70s Coach Flap Crossbody Bag Pattinson Brown Dinky Style  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage 70s Coach Flap Crossbody Bag Pattinson Brown Dinky Style. Condition is "Preowned. Kindly note the leather has natural markings- see pictures. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage 70s Coach Flap Crossbody Bag Pattinson Brown Dinky Style  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage 70s Coach Flap Crossbody Bag Pattinson Brown Dinky Style. Condition is "Preowned. Kindly note the leather has natural markings- see pictures. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That's definitely moldy. Why do you think the seller calls it Pattinson?


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> That's definitely moldy. Why do you think the seller calls it Pattinson?



Makes me feel sick!  No clue - I might actually ask them out of curiosity.

ETA: just messaged them to ask.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Why do you think the seller calls it Pattinson?


I'd be curious too.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> That's definitely moldy. Why do you think the seller calls it Pattinson?





Lake Effect said:


> I'd be curious too.



They replied: This is a vintage item. I have not detected any strange smell, the interior has a few pen scratches. The exterior has natural leather markings. As per the the title, that is an error and will revise ASAP.


----------



## Lake Effect

Project bag, for which I am taking a hard pass on, for once!
Vintage coach 1970’s pre-creed flight bag | eBay


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Project bag, for which I am taking a hard pass on, for once!
> Vintage coach 1970’s pre-creed flight bag | eBay


Somehow I think this is going to sell for a lot!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Somehow I think this is going to sell for a lot!


Start popping up the pop corn


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Project bag, for which I am taking a hard pass on, for once!
> Vintage coach 1970’s pre-creed flight bag | eBay


Whoa I was right! That's more than I expected it would go for.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Whoa I was right! That's more than I expected it would go for.


Whoa, you were right! 8 people wanted a go at that! I didn't realize it ended tonight. I was watching the rust courier listing.


----------



## americandreaming

Coach Bag  | eBay
					

Coach leather bag, classic coach bag.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Asking price is a bit high...


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> Two words: Texas bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-British-Tan-Leather-COACH-U-S-A-CROSSBODY-MESSENGER-HANDBAG-w-Pockets/121988903237?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Now please, Texas girls, not picking on ya. I like to use my bags too. I look for bags I like to call "working breeds". The majority of bags I buy I plan to use. As much as I can!  It is just that I have have seen several vintage Coach bags being offered for sale out Texas that take the term "working breed" to a whole new level and this is one of them. I love this style, the Oliver bag. I have one in BT too, but it's a little daintier than this one, lol. I have seen bags ( like I am sure all of us vintage girls have) with piping that is worn clear through. But this is the first bag I have seen with what appears to be wear through the side of the bag. Look at the pic showing the back of the bag with the outline of the inside pocket. It looks there are actually two small holes from wear toward the top. Am I right??



Your commentary is so hilarious I wish I could see the bag!


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Brown Leather Coach Crossbody Bag (Loc 18)  | eBay
					

Heavy wear on the corners. Proceeds benefit a 501c3 charity.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Coach Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Coach leather bag, classic coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking price is a bit high...


That seller can add all the exclamation points they want. That is one _rough_ bag.


----------



## MrsGAM

americandreaming said:


> Coach Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Coach leather bag, classic coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asking price is a bit high...


I would be afraid of dry rot on this one! Or for it to disintegrate in the bath.


americandreaming said:


> Vintage Brown Leather Coach Crossbody Bag (Loc 18)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Heavy wear on the corners. Proceeds benefit a 501c3 charity.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I think this one might rehab nicely! Mahogany always bounces back so well.


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> That seller can add all the exclamation points they want. That is one _rough_ bag.





MrsGAM said:


> I would be afraid of dry rot on this one! Or for it to disintegrate in the bath.



That photograph of the strap up close looks like sandpaper.  I could probably exfoliate my face with it.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Leather Coach Purse  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Leather Coach Purse at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## americandreaming

Coach Handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## RadhaDB

americandreaming said:


> Coach Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I love satchels! I think would recondition well, although I'm betting the handles would stay dark- that looks like darkening from skin oils.


----------



## shannastory

americandreaming said:


> Coach Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


 
Would I rehab this bag?? Sure would!

I just picked up my very first satchel in a similar style, probably equally beat up. Hoping I can get to rehabbing it before the fall, lol - I have a few too many project bags right now!


----------



## katev

https://www.ebay.com/itm/324280221734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

The listing above is for a brown Italian-made Coach Carlyle 4401 from 1995. The bag could be rehabbed but the female portion of the turnlock is missing.

The vintage Italian Madison bags had brushed gold hardware and the turnlock plates were oval and secured to the bag with small screws. See my red Carlyle below as an example.

I don't know if it would even be possible to find replacement hardware for one of these bags!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324280221734?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> The listing above is for a brown Italian-made Coach Carlyle 4401 from 1995. The bag could be rehabbed but the female portion of the turnlock is missing.
> 
> The vintage Italian Madison bags had brushed gold hardware and the turnlock plates were oval and secured to the bag with small screws. See my red Carlyle below as an example.
> 
> I don't know if it would even be possible to find replacement hardware for one of these bags!
> 
> View attachment 5099717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099718



The seller just sent a $35 offer on the brown carlyle, still too expensive due to the damage IMO.


----------



## Lake Effect

all righty now, for all those who have just discovered how amazing vintage Coach is . . .  have at it  and let the rehabbing begin, though I would like to see some Creeds, 'specially on that Janice. 
Vintage Coach Leather Rehab Repurpose Lot *Poor Condition* | eBay


----------



## Zen101

Whoever is able to return this bag to its vintage glory will be a miracle worker.








						WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
					

<body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lake Effect

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Whoever is able to return this bag to its vintage glory will be a miracle worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I actually think that will improve quite a bit with a dunk and a few apps of CPR. I would guess it might have been tabac or mocha and with conditioning will go very dark and be forgiving of the scratches. There will be unevenness of patina on the flap.  Since the bag is dark it may not be an issue to the right person and the contact from the hand over time contributes to darkening over time. My theory is that when you have a bag on your shoulder, the hand on side tends to rest on the side of flap facing forward. I have it on my City. A little glue on the piping wear on the back will keep it from worsening.
If I saw this for $20 at a flea market I would give it second thought. And kudos to seller for keeping the pricing comparable to condition and _not _listing it as a Cashin.


----------



## katev

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Whoever is able to return this bag to its vintage glory will be a miracle worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





Lake Effect said:


> I actually think that will improve quite a bit with a dunk and a few apps of CPR. I would guess it might have been tabac or mocha and with conditioning will go very dark and be forgiving of the scratches. There will be unevenness of patina on the flap.  Since the bag is dark it may not be an issue to the right person and the contact from the hand over time contributes to darkening over time. My theory is that when you have a bag on your shoulder, the hand on side tends to rest on the side of flap facing forward. I have it on my City. A little glue on the piping wear on the back will keep it from worsening.
> If I saw this for $20 at a flea market I would give it second thought. And kudos to seller for keeping the pricing comparable to condition and _not _listing it as a Cashin.



I think that you could definitely improve the leather and hardware and lessen the verdigris staining to the leather, but I'm not comfortable with the tears in the piping - although the piping could be improved. There was a time when I would have tried saving this bag - if it was very cheap - but nowadays I would give it a pass. There are already too many hopeless bags in my rehab pile(s) just waiting for my attention!

I wish the best of luck to the rehabber that decides to go for it!


----------



## whateve

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Whoever is able to return this bag to its vintage glory will be a miracle worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


What a shame! I really want that style but I think it has too much damage. In my more adventurous days I might have been up for the challenge, but I think there is a chance that piping would just disintegrate.


----------



## MrsGAM

katev said:


> I think that you could definitely improve the leather and hardware and lessen the verdigris staining to the leather, but I'm not comfortable with the tears in the piping - although the piping could be improved. There was a time when I would have tried saving this bag - if it was very cheap - but nowadays I would give it a pass. There are already too many hopeless bags in my rehab pile(s) just waiting for my attention!
> 
> I wish the best of luck to the rehabber that decides to go for it!


I would have jumped on it if I hadn’t just purchased 2 purses! I’ve been wanting a Saddlery for a while…..


----------



## katev

VintageBagsAddict said:


> Whoever is able to return this bag to its vintage glory will be a miracle worker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com





Lake Effect said:


> I actually think that will improve quite a bit with a dunk and a few apps of CPR. I would guess it might have been tabac or mocha and with conditioning will go very dark and be forgiving of the scratches. There will be unevenness of patina on the flap.  Since the bag is dark it may not be an issue to the right person and the contact from the hand over time contributes to darkening over time. My theory is that when you have a bag on your shoulder, the hand on side tends to rest on the side of flap facing forward. I have it on my City. A little glue on the piping wear on the back will keep it from worsening.
> If I saw this for $20 at a flea market I would give it second thought. And kudos to seller for keeping the pricing comparable to condition and _not _listing it as a Cashin.





katev said:


> I think that you could definitely improve the leather and hardware and lessen the verdigris staining to the leather, but I'm not comfortable with the tears in the piping - although the piping could be improved. There was a time when I would have tried saving this bag - if it was very cheap - but nowadays I would give it a pass. There are already too many hopeless bags in my rehab pile(s) just waiting for my attention!
> 
> I wish the best of luck to the rehabber that decides to go for it!





whateve said:


> What a shame! I really want that style but I think it has too much damage. In my more adventurous days I might have been up for the challenge, but I think there is a chance that piping would just disintegrate.





MrsGAM said:


> I would have jumped on it if I hadn’t just purchased 2 purses! I’ve been wanting a Saddlery for a while…..
> 
> Someone bought the bag for $37. I am sure that they will improve it and I wish him/her luck with the rehab. If you are a TPFer please share your rehab here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOMENS VTG COACH Brown CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE New York USA DISTRESSED  | eBay
> 
> 
> <body><p>WOMENS Vintage COACH Brown Leather CROSSBODY Saddle Bag PURSE </p><br /><br /><p>PRE OWNED GOOD CONDITION </p><br /><p>MADE IN NEW YORK CITY</p><br /><p>MISSING SMALL LOGO TAG </p></body>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


----------



## americandreaming

Piping https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/234071750726


----------



## americandreaming

Black Casey https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/274830166124


----------



## americandreaming

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353559728179


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353559728179


No way!


----------



## Lake Effect

Not Coach, but if I did not already have a little red bag, I would! It showed up on the suggested feed, while looking at the black Winnie.








						Vintage Dorcelle Small Red Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Made of USA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Dorcelle Small Red Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Made of USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Not Coach, but if I did not already have a little red bag, I would! It showed up on the suggested feed, while looking at the black Winnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dorcelle Small Red Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Made of USA  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Dorcelle Small Red Leather Crossbody Shoulder Bag Made of USA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Funny that someone felt the need to write her name inside! Did she really think she would misplace it and someone would track her down to return it?


----------



## shannastory

My heart breaks a little every time I stumble on this one…

https://merc.li/eW59eaVJb

What do you think happened to this poor bag???? Maybe there’s a piping wizard out there somewhere who might save it…


----------



## Lake Effect

shannastory said:


> My heart breaks a little every time I stumble on this one…
> 
> https://merc.li/eW59eaVJb
> 
> What do you think happened to this poor bag???? Maybe there’s a piping wizard out there somewhere who might save it…


It looks like that piece of piping on the side of the flap has been chewed or destroyed. The seller needs a reality check if all she is saying is that piping is worn. Even the piping wear on the back shows that it progressed to a tear. She describes it as a great bag, but IMO, only if you could source matching leather to repair the piping.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Funny that someone felt the need to write her name inside! Did she really think she would misplace it and someone would track her down to return it?


My brother found someone’s wallet on public transportation and returned it to him.
Writing your name in a handbag feels like 1970’s high school. I can feel that. The dippy girl. Lol, she must have lost a prior handbag . . .


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> My brother found someone’s wallet on public transportation and returned it to him.
> Writing your name in a handbag feels like 1970’s high school. I can feel that. The dippy girl. Lol, if she had lost a prior handbag . . .


When we were on vacation, we found someone's wallet on a beach. We contacted her and left it at the hotel desk for her to pick up. It had been lost for several years. I'm not sure she wanted it back.


----------



## Jacynthe

Lost my wallet on a bus when I was young. A monk found it and finally was able to trace me down. They invited me for lunch when I went to the monastery to retrieve it!!


----------



## houseof999

Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag. Thus bag was well loved and well worn. It is thick tanned cowhide. Made in the USA, antique /vintage.  There are a few stains and wear marks as shown in the pictures. </p>



					www.ebay.com
				




Baxter in need of rescuing!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag. Thus bag was well loved and well worn. It is thick tanned cowhide. Made in the USA, antique /vintage.  There are a few stains and wear marks as shown in the pictures. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baxter in need of rescuing!


Ouch! That makes me sad. IMO the seller is asking too much considering the horrible condition.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach leather Baxter Satchel bag. Thus bag was well loved and well worn. It is thick tanned cowhide. Made in the USA, antique /vintage.  There are a few stains and wear marks as shown in the pictures. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baxter in need of rescuing!





whateve said:


> Ouch! That makes me sad. IMO the seller is asking too much considering the horrible condition.


If it wasn't for that fact that I already have an abundance of vintage, including a BT Plaza I am on the fence about with a stain, and that I lean toward a flap style opening, I could almost think about it for the starting bid plus shipping. Just to see.


----------



## coach943

Lake Effect said:


> If it wasn't for that fact that I already have an abundance of vintage, including a BT Plaza I am on the fence about with a stain, and that I lean toward a flap style opening, I could almost think about it for the starting bid plus shipping. Just to see.


I like Baxter a bit better than my Plaza bag. The wide base gives you more interior space.


----------



## americandreaming

Yuck, thought it was covered in serious mould but the indoor photograph doesn't show any? So weird.  Maybe dust?









						Coach genuine leather shoulder bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach genuine leather shoulder bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Yuck, thought it was covered in serious mould but the indoor photograph doesn't show any? So weird.  Maybe dust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach genuine leather shoulder bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach genuine leather shoulder bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I'm not seeing any mold. Just scratches and a big old hole.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I'm not seeing any mold. Just scratches and a big old hole.


I feel like I'm going crazy but I'm seeing white fluffy spots?!


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy but I'm seeing white fluffy spots?!


I thought that was the sun shining on the bag.

ETA: That's not what mold usually looks like on leather.
It's hard to see but mold is usually little black dots. If it is there long enough, the spots start to indent, like on this bag.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I thought that was the sun shining on the bag.
> 
> ETA: That's not what mold usually looks like on leather.
> It's hard to see but mold is usually little black dots. If it is there long enough, the spots start to indent, like on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145943


Oh ok, thanks for the explanation.  I had a few fluffy white spots on my taupe casino and it smelled awful, like damp and mildewy, until I coated it in vinegar for an hour and then dunked.  Thats why I thought mould was white 

Did you keep that indented bag?


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Oh ok, thanks for the explanation.  I had a few fluffy white spots on my taupe casino and it smelled awful, like damp and mildewy, until I coated it in vinegar for an hour and then dunked.  Thats why I thought mould was white
> 
> Did you keep that indented bag?


No. I sold it. Even with all the mold damage, the buyer was happy. It was too small for me at the time. Maybe when the mold is new, it looks white and fluffy like mold on bread.


----------



## americandreaming

Lol at the price https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COACH-Wi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Lol at the price https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COACH-Wi...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


She included a screen shot of other listings to somehow justify her high price. How can she compare it to a brand new bag at Coach?


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> She included a screen shot of other listings to somehow justify her high price. How can she compare it to a brand new bag at Coach?


It's hilarious.  It would be so satisfying to condition that leather though, but if the bag were free!  Haha.


----------



## americandreaming

COACH CLASSIC HELEN'S-LEGACY MEDIUM BLACK SHOULDER MESSENGER Bucket Bag  9953  | eBay
					

<p>Black leather coach bucket bag. Body measures 12” across, 10” tall and 5” deep. Adjustable strap is 47” long. Paint smudge on bottom and small tear in trim at top otherwise good</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Zen101

https://etsy.me/3iK7G9h


----------



## RadhaDB

VintageBagsAddict said:


> https://etsy.me/3iK7G9h


 Oh, I think that one has leather rot. It can't be fixed.  Also, what a price! Even if it was a fixable bag I wouldn't pay that. #greedy


----------



## Zen101

RadhaDB said:


> Oh, I think that one has leather rot. It can't be fixed.  Also, what a price! Even if it was a fixable bag I wouldn't pay that. #greedy


Right? A bag in that state for $195. SMH


----------



## whateve

VintageBagsAddict said:


> https://etsy.me/3iK7G9h


That price is ridiculous for that condition!


----------



## Zen101

whateve said:


> That price is ridiculous for that condition!


That price is delusional. The seller describes the bag as a “killer piece” and states it has “a vintage smell”. I bet it does. I can smell something rotted and possibly moldy.


----------



## RadhaDB

VintageBagsAddict said:


> That price is delusional. The seller describes the bag as a “killer piece” and states it has “a vintage smell”. I bet it does. I can smell something rotted and possibly moldy.



Just...ugh. I give non-bag sellers some breaks on description and identification sometimes,  but you don't have to be any kind of a leather or bag expert to know that bag is not ok.  And to try to charge that amount? Turns me off the idea of buying anything from them.


----------



## coach943

VintageBagsAddict said:


> https://etsy.me/3iK7G9h


The condition of that bag hurts my soul. That poor bag. It is way past the point of no return.


----------



## MiniMabel

VintageBagsAddict said:


> https://etsy.me/3iK7G9h




Poor old soul; it's done enough and should be given a respectful burial and left to rest in peace.


----------



## Jacynthe

MiniMabel said:


> Poor old soul; it's done enough and should be given a respectful burial and left to rest in peace.



I would do it if the seller sent it to me no charge


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage COACH Glove Tanned Leather Brown Crossbody / Shoulder Bag with Pockets  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Glove Tanned Leather Brown Crossbody / Shoulder Bag with Pockets at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage COACH Glove Tanned Leather Brown Crossbody / Shoulder Bag with Pockets  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Glove Tanned Leather Brown Crossbody / Shoulder Bag with Pockets at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I wouldn't. I wouldn't know how to fix that tear in the strap. I don't think the dark spot on the front would clean off.


----------



## katev

This (not authenticated) black NYC Basic Bag is being offered on ebay for $40 shipped. That sounds like a good deal but this bag has had a rough life. Not only is it worn, faded and dirty, but it also has a killer case of verdigris.

All that can be addressed but the big problem is that the zipper fabric is ripped next to the threads. You might be able to iron-on some patch fabric but I don't know how well it would hold up.

All of the attachments and hardware are present, so if you could get the bag cheap you might want to salvage it for the crossbody strap, hangtag, wrist strap, zipper pull, and other hardware.

Would you rehab this bag? I wouldn't attempt it.









						Vintage Coach Crossbody Purse Black Leather Medium Gold Hardware AS IS  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach Crossbody Purse Black Leather Medium Gold Hardware AS IS. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Crossbody hardware has green spots not sure what it is...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## katev

This briefcase really shows the signs of a long, rough life but it's an old NYC-made classic!





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## toodensneakers

That looks beautiful! What's the condition of the inside parts of the bag?


----------



## katev

katev said:


> This briefcase really shows the signs of a long, rough life but it's an old NYC-made classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181023





toodensneakers said:


> That looks beautiful! What's the condition of the inside parts of the bag?



Not my listing but there are several photos on facebook and the price isn't bad IMO for such a classic vintage bag, but there are holes in the piping, lots of wear, and areas of dry crusty leather - it's had a long, hard life. This is the only interior picture on the listing.


----------



## coach943

katev said:


> Not my listing but there are several photos on facebook and the price isn't bad IMO for such a classic vintage bag, but there are holes in the piping, lots of wear, and areas of dry crusty leather - it's had a long, hard life. This is the only interior picture on the listing.
> 
> View attachment 5181064


A Carrier is a pretty big bag, too. It really is briefcase size. I will say that Carriers (and Musettes) rehab really well because the leather is so thick. My first Musette rehab felt like sandpaper when I got it. It was really dry and really dirty, but it came out fantastic.


----------



## americandreaming

coach943 said:


> A Carrier is a pretty big bag, too. It really is briefcase size. I will say that Carriers (and Musettes) rehab really well because the leather is so thick. My first Musette rehab felt like sandpaper when I got it. It was really dry and really dirty, but it came out fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 5181525
> View attachment 5181526


Beautiful!  And I love how thick the strap is.


----------



## Lake Effect

Looks like a Pocket Bag. You know I would, for $20 at flea market, to see how the color came back (could it possibly be burg?) and to see what gluing the area of wear would do . . .  








						Coach Authentic 2918 Brown Leather Vintage Handbag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach Authentic 2918 Brown Leather Vintage Handbag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Lake Effect

It never ceases to amaze what some people do to their bags! I mean I am all for getting the most out of a buck, but . . . 
Okay for twenty bucks, I would. Lol we all know I have paid more for projects haha 








						Vintage Coach Flap Over Crossbody Purse Brown Leather  | eBay
					

11" across the bottom, 4" deep, 9" tall. The strap is still usable but very very worn and cracked. Stains inside and outside the bag with wear on edges.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## americandreaming

Lake Effect said:


> Lol we all know I have paid more for projects haha


Me too


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Me too


I hope you have a couple of real keepers that offset the frowny face! That's what I focus on. I look at this as my hobby, and sometimes with this hobby I end up paying more than want for something that didn't work out. But if I add up all the money, over the years I have been doing it, it keeps it in perspective.


----------



## houseof999

@Lake Effect 


			https://posh.mk/jKiJgthOAkb


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/jKiJgthOAkb


Why not. Whhhhyyyyy not.
*maintains reputation here*


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Why not. Whhhhyyyyy not.
> *maintains reputation here*


Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see how this turns out! Thank you for adopting her!!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Woo hoo!! Can't wait to see how this turns out! Thank you for adopting her!!


It may take a while  that Buckle Bag sat in the pile for a bit! I have worked my pile down.  Ty for the lead.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> It may take a while  that Buckle Bag sat in the pile for a bit! I have worked my pile down. Ty for the lead.


Someone's Rambler is about to get jealous!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Someone's Rambler is about to get jealous!


I’m going to breed them   If anything, it will feel smug about having no torn piping


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I’m going to breed them   If anything, it will feel smug about having no torn piping


Can I have one of the offspring?


----------



## Jacynthe

whateve said:


> Can I have one of the offspring?


Me as well please! Lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Can I have one of the offspring?


Absolutely!!! You and @houseof999 get the pick of the litter.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Coach  XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring DISTRESSED   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring it's  evenly distressed and looks pretty good in my opinion so I thought I'd give someone the chance to have it before I refurbish it. </p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage Coach  XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring DISTRESSED   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring it's  evenly distressed and looks pretty good in my opinion so I thought I'd give someone the chance to have it before I refurbish it. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


If I liked the style, I would give it a try. I would never buy this style without a clear picture of the creed though. I've seen too many fakes.


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Vintage Coach  XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring DISTRESSED   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Coach XL Backpack #9943 Rare Leather Bucket Bag Drawstring it's  evenly distressed and looks pretty good in my opinion so I thought I'd give someone the chance to have it before I refurbish it. </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Black bags that are distessed just don’t call to me. And I carried a small Bleecker backpack on vacation for a week or so and found the straps annoying. 
Now a Sling Bag I can do. Go figure.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I've seen too many fakes.


And you would know!!!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Black bags that are distessed just don’t call to me. And I carried a small Bleecker backpack on vacation for a week or so and found the straps annoying.
> Now a Sling Bag I can do. Go figure.


Black is a color that recovers easily in a rehab and if it is still faded, it is the easiest to add color. I don't have to worry about not matching.

I don't think I'd use a backpack much. I like having my stuff in front of me at all times.


----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> I don't think I'd use a backpack much. I like having my stuff in front of me at all times.


Me too and it's such a hassle wrestling it off and having to find a surface to rest it on to properly open and access inside.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> @Lake Effect
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/jKiJgthOAkb


So I have to ask you, how did you find this listing? General browsing? Checking newly listed? Random? Going through really old stuff? 
I don't have to ask why you thought of me


----------



## Lake Effect

This has heartbreaker written all over it! N/a, but not pinging my radar ...

Vintage Coach Blue Leather Crossbody Purse | eBay


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> This has heartbreaker written all over it! N/a, but not pinging my radar ...
> 
> Vintage Coach Blue Leather Crossbody Purse | eBay


That color isn't going to come back. For someone who is good with color refresh (not me) it would a good project.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> So I have to ask you, how did you find this listing? General browsing? Checking newly listed? Random? Going through really old stuff?
> I don't have to ask why you thought of me




You had 24-48 hrs to ask me that.  5 days later it's gone from my head.  I don't even remember now cuz that's so last month! It probably went like this.. it was in my old likes and the seller had dropped the price which got my attention and looking at my pile thinking and telling myself:



Ooh maybe @Lake Effect does?!?


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> You had 24-48 hrs to ask me that.  5 days later it's gone from my head.  I don't even remember now cuz that's so last month! It probably went like this.. it was in my old likes and the seller had dropped the price which got my attention and looking at my pile thinking and telling myself:
> View attachment 5244572
> 
> 
> Ooh maybe @Lake Effect does?!?


We obviously yes I do  because I am not busy buying Holy Grail  Bonnie Cashin or sorting through my collection that includes a Geometric Roll Bag 

Fair enough on the 5 day limit. I was going to ask if your husband recalls 
But you did answer my question. You saw it at some point, saved it, yada yada. And the rest … I still love that gif …


----------



## americandreaming

https://depop.app.link/6pnqg8EA3kb


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> https://depop.app.link/6pnqg8EA3kb


That style doesn't do much for me. I don't know how prices are in the UK, but for the US, I think it is kind of expensive.


----------



## katev

I think that this is a vintage British Tan Pocket Purse? It's in rough shape and the hardware has a bad case of verdigris, but it appears to be intact - at least from what I can see in the pictures:









						Vintage Brown Coach Flap Turn Lock Crossbody Shoulder Handbag 1062 301 AS IS   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Brown Coach Flap Turn Lock Crossbody Shoulder Handbag 1062 301 AS IS.  Dented on leather needs polish too tag is in 2 pieces as seen.  As is distressed condition please no returns or bad feedbacks you know this bag needs help.  Thanks...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I think that this is a vintage British Tan Pocket Purse? It's in rough shape and the hardware has a bad case of verdigris, but it appears to be intact - at least from what I can see in the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Brown Coach Flap Turn Lock Crossbody Shoulder Handbag 1062 301 AS IS   | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage Brown Coach Flap Turn Lock Crossbody Shoulder Handbag 1062 301 AS IS.  Dented on leather needs polish too tag is in 2 pieces as seen.  As is distressed condition please no returns or bad feedbacks you know this bag needs help.  Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com




Somebody bought this bag, I wish them luck and I hope that they will post the rehab results here on TPF!


----------



## Lake Effect

Who's feeling ambitious?
COACH Vintage Twill & Leather Collection "Skinny Flight" Shoulder Bag Pre-Owned | eBay


----------



## Vimsmum

katev said:


> Somebody bought this bag, I wish them luck and I hope that they will post the rehab results here on TPF!


That was me in my newbie innocence.    Will probably be asking a lot of questions on the rehab thread.


----------



## katev

Vimsmum said:


> That was me in my newbie innocence.    Will probably be asking a lot of questions on the rehab thread.




Welcome! The bag is in rough shape but from the pictures it looks to be intact and I don't see any ink marks or other bad damage so it should rehab okay but it will need a lot of attention. 

First thing, did you have it authenticated here on TPF. The bag looks okay to me but I am not an authenticator. It would be a shame to put a lot of effort into rehabbing a fake so I always think that it is smart to have it checked out by an expert. 

You are very welcome to ask questions on the rehab thread and everyone will be happy to try and assist you!


----------



## Vimsmum

katev said:


> Welcome! The bag is in rough shape but from the pictures it looks to be intact and I don't see any ink marks or other bad damage so it should rehab okay but it will need a lot of attention.
> 
> First thing, did you have it authenticated here on TPF. The bag looks okay to me but I am not an authenticator. It would be a shame to put a lot of effort into rehabbing a fake so I always think that it is smart to have it checked out by an expert.
> 
> You are very welcome to ask questions on the rehab thread and everyone will be happy to try and assist you!


Thanks Katev - I had it authenticated by Hyacinth, so I’m good to go once it arrives.


----------



## katev

Vimsmum said:


> Thanks Katev - I had it authenticated by Hyacinth, so I’m good to go once it arrives.



That's great, please keep us posted on progress!


----------



## katev

Maybe this will inspire you. It is an old post about a very challenging tan bag that I once rehabbed. It was an early rehab and it took some work and a lot of trial and error but I was finally happy with the results!





__





						This bag cost $5 bucks and a lot of work! Rehab reveal!
					

I picked up a bag for $5 at the Savers Thrift Store that Hyacinth authenticated as a Saddle Pouch 9590 standard size (9 x 7 x 1 ½) made in New York City some time between the late 1970s to about 1987.    The bag was structurally intact but I think it had been stored in a damp basement for a long...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## americandreaming

Coach Vintage Casino 9924 Crossbody Purse Brown Leather Detachable Strap  | eBay
					

Very good pre-loved condition.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Vimsmum

katev said:


> Maybe this will inspire you. It is an old post about a very challenging tan bag that I once rehabbed. It was an early rehab and it took some work and a lot of trial and error but I was finally happy with the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag cost $5 bucks and a lot of work! Rehab reveal!
> 
> 
> I picked up a bag for $5 at the Savers Thrift Store that Hyacinth authenticated as a Saddle Pouch 9590 standard size (9 x 7 x 1 ½) made in New York City some time between the late 1970s to about 1987.    The bag was structurally intact but I think it had been stored in a damp basement for a long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow! I hope mine turns out half as nice


----------



## whateve

COACH PURSE TURQUOISE SHOULDER BAG  | eBay
					

Turquoise Coach Purse. Still pretty darn cute though.



					www.ebay.com
				




not vintage but a bargain and a nice color. You might have to color refresh.

No creed picture so I can't authenticate.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> COACH PURSE TURQUOISE SHOULDER BAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Turquoise Coach Purse. Still pretty darn cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vintage but a bargain and a nice color. You might have to color refresh.
> 
> No creed picture so I can't authenticate.



Beautiful color, does that look like a Parker bag?


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> Beautiful color, does that look like a Parker bag?


No it's an Ashley. It's the MFF version of the Madison Sabrina.


----------



## katev

whateve said:


> COACH PURSE TURQUOISE SHOULDER BAG  | eBay
> 
> 
> Turquoise Coach Purse. Still pretty darn cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vintage but a bargain and a nice color. You might have to color refresh.
> 
> No creed picture so I can't authenticate.





whateve said:


> No it's an Ashley. It's the MFF version of the Madison Sabrina.



Someone has purchased it, I wish them luck because it is a very pretty color!


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition)  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition). The finish is pitted and worn, cleaned it a little to aggressively and here we are. Smells like bleach (cleaning experiment gone wrong). Any questions please feel free to contact me. Please...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition)  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition). The finish is pitted and worn, cleaned it a little to aggressively and here we are. Smells like bleach (cleaning experiment gone wrong). Any questions please feel free to contact me. Please...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Cleaning experiment gone wrong! lol, sounds like a few of my rehabs. It would probably be a great bag for dyeing.


----------



## Lake Effect

americandreaming said:


> Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition)  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Vintage COACH Casino 9924 in White (Rough condition). The finish is pitted and worn, cleaned it a little to aggressively and here we are. Smells like bleach (cleaning experiment gone wrong). Any questions please feel free to contact me. Please...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Slow clap the seller  for full disclosure. Refreshing.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Cleaning experiment gone wrong! lol, sounds like a few of my rehabs. It would probably be a great bag for dyeing.


Now I could get behind rose gold glitter on this cutie.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Now I could get behind rose gold glitter on this cutie.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


I know, don’t hate me. I think little Casino could take the hit and be a looker. Not like getting it Be-Dazzled. Or Yorkied.
*enlarges House’s avi to see if that is actually a price tag*


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> I know, don’t hate me. I think little Casino could take the hit and be a looker. Not like getting it Be-Dazzled. Or Yorkied.
> *enlarges House’s avi to see if that is actually a price tag*


Lol it IS a price tag! Took the pic when I was bringing her home from Macy's.   
They just put it on a Macy's bag. It had no packaging outside.  Only inside.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Lol it IS a price tag! Took the pic when I was bringing her home from Macy's.
> They just put it on a Macy's bag. It had no packaging outside.  Only inside.


And it is quite fabulous!


----------



## americandreaming

Ew!!!  What are all those marks?  I feel sick looking at them lol






						Coach Vintage Madison Top Handle Satchel Tan Leather Mini - Etsy
					

Coach Vintage Madison top handle Satchel Tan Leather mini handbag purse 048-0441.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## RadhaDB

americandreaming said:


> Ew!!!  What are all those marks?  I feel sick looking at them lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Madison Top Handle Satchel Tan Leather Mini - Etsy
> 
> 
> Coach Vintage Madison top handle Satchel Tan Leather mini handbag purse 048-0441.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Are they burn marks?


----------



## Lake Effect

My Buckle Tote is petitioning me to save this, my project mahog Rambler is saying take a number …








						Vintage Coach Purse Bag Talon Zipper #722 5707  | eBay
					

This is in as found condition but there scratches and show wear. Bad looking condition as shown.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Gingerone

Lake Effect said:


> My Buckle Tote is petitioning me to save this, my project mahog Rambler is saying take a number …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Purse Bag Talon Zipper #722 5707  | eBay
> 
> 
> This is in as found condition but there scratches and show wear. Bad looking condition as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I think it can be saved. Though did they leave it under a house? Geez...


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> My Buckle Tote is petitioning me to save this, my project mahog Rambler is saying take a number …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Coach Purse Bag Talon Zipper #722 5707  | eBay
> 
> 
> This is in as found condition but there scratches and show wear. Bad looking condition as shown.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I think it might disintegrate when it hits the water. My first rehab was one of these and it was a fail.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I think it might disintegrate when it hits the water. My first rehab was one of these and it was a fail.


That is a good point. I will wait to find something like this for 10 bucks at a flea market.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Coach Rare Blue Legacy Glove Leather Crossbody Messenger Bag Distressed  | eBay
					

The strap can be adjusted as a crossbody (current position) or a shoulder strap.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage Coach Rare Blue Legacy Glove Leather Crossbody Messenger Bag Distressed  | eBay
> 
> 
> The strap can be adjusted as a crossbody (current position) or a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


I wouldn't. The color won't come back. Once I rehabbed a blue bag, I believe it was lined, from the early 2000s, that had faded but looked like faded blue jeans. The fading suited that bag.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

whateve said:


> I think it might disintegrate when it hits the water. My first rehab was one of these and it was a fail.


I bought it, I washed it, it stood up fine under water.  It's the cracking along the sides that have me worried.


----------



## spirangle

Can creases be removed from leather? And what about those indents above the clasp? I'm thinking 'maybe' on those creases, but not so much on those little track-like marks. What do you think?


----------



## americandreaming

spirangle said:


> Can creases be removed from leather? And what about those indents above the clasp? I'm thinking 'maybe' on those creases, but not so much on those little track-like marks. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5357238


Dunk and stuff it and apply CPR.  Have a look at the rehab thread for steps


----------



## spirangle

americandreaming said:


> Dunk and stuff it and apply CPR.  Have a look at the rehab thread for steps



I've rehabbed many a bag, but none w/ creases this unsightly or dents. 

Stuffing a flap won't have any effect; there wouldn't be enough pressure on it. I found a few YT videos discussing dents in leather car seats, so will gives those a glance.


----------



## whateve

spirangle said:


> I've rehabbed many a bag, but none w/ creases this unsightly or dents.
> 
> Stuffing a flap won't have any effect; there wouldn't be enough pressure on it. I found a few YT videos discussing dents in leather car seats, so will gives those a glance.


A dunk long enough in hot enough water and proper stuffing or flattening should work with the creases. The deep scratches won't go away but conditioning after the dunk should minimize their appearance. There is a technique in the rehab club for filling deep cracks with warm conditioner.


----------



## spirangle

whateve said:


> A dunk long enough in hot enough water and proper stuffing or flattening should work with the creases. The deep scratches won't go away but conditioning after the dunk should minimize their appearance. There is a technique in the rehab club for filling deep cracks with warm conditioner.


Thanks. Does filling with warm conditioner 'stick?' Asking b/c it doesn't sound like a permanent solution.

My concern is the series of dents just above the clasp. Cracks are basically a break in the leather but the sides still line up; that's not what these are. These are actual indentations in the leather. I can likely fill them w/ Tarrago's filling paste, but it's not ideal for this many dents unless I dye the bag a dark colour, which tends to better hide flaws.


----------



## Lake Effect

spirangle said:


> Thanks. Does filling with warm conditioner 'stick?' Asking b/c it doesn't sound like a permanent solution.
> 
> My concern is the series of dents just above the clasp. Cracks are basically a break in the leather but the sides still line up; that's not what these are. These are actual indentations in the leather. I can likely fill them w/ Tarrago's filling paste, but it's not ideal for this many dents unless I dye the bag a dark colour, which tends to better hide flaws.


Using conditioner has the potential to helps smaller nicks and cuts "close up." The ends of the nick or cut align back up and as the bag dries out slightly, hopefully dries in place.


spirangle said:


> Can creases be removed from leather? And what about those indents above the clasp? I'm thinking 'maybe' on those creases, but not so much on those little track-like marks. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5357238



Imo, the indentations look permanent. I agree with you that there a good chance for removing the creases, not so much with the indents. I would post it over on the Rescue/Rehab Thread in the Clubhouse Subforum for more opinions.
That being said, I see possibly a wonderfully "distressed to perfection" mocha or BT there, indentations and all. But I tend to see the best in bags, haha. 
A Convertible Clutch??


----------



## Lake Effect

very used vintage COACH station bag bohemian boho hipster look | eBay
Well, I'd like to see the best in this bag, but that ship has sailed. This beats out my mahog project Rambler. At 3x the price.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> very used vintage COACH station bag bohemian boho hipster look | eBay
> Well, I'd like to see the best in this bag, but that ship has sailed. This beats out my mahog project Rambler. At 3x the price.


The price is ridiculous! It's ready for the trash.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> The price is ridiculous! It's ready for the trash.


Mind-boggling. Maybe the Re-Loved program would like to save it from a landfill


----------



## spirangle

Lake Effect said:


> Using conditioner has the potential to helps smaller nicks and cuts "close up." The ends of the nick or cut align back up and as the bag dries out slightly, hopefully dries in place.
> 
> 
> Imo, the indentations look permanent. I agree with you that there a good chance for removing the creases, not so much with the indents. I would post it over on the Rescue/Rehab Thread in the Clubhouse Subforum for more opinions.
> That being said, I see possibly a wonderfully "distressed to perfection" mocha or BT there, indentations and all. But I tend to see the best in bags, haha.
> A Convertible Clutch??


Thanks for the reply! I opted to pass on the bag and found the same one, for a bit more, on eBay and won it. Still has scratches, but no major creases or dents, so much less a headache to deal with. I'm hoping the bag hasn't been 'painted' like their bone-coloured bags have, so I can easily dye it oxblood or brown. The strap is torn at the trigger clasp, but this is an easy repair so not concerned about it. 

It's new enough to have a serial number so I'm hoping Coach still provides newer hang tags for free??


----------



## Lake Effect

Hard no. Especially based on what our member here recently experienced with a similar style in similar condition. And it has watchers!
Vintage Coach Bonnie Cashin Kisslock Slim Tote Rare Designer Bag Made In NYC | eBay
That being said, it deserves a proper send-off, funeral pyre- style!


----------



## spirangle

Lake Effect said:


> Hard no. Especially based on what our member here recently experienced with a similar style in similar condition. And it has watchers!
> Vintage Coach Bonnie Cashin Kisslock Slim Tote Rare Designer Bag Made In NYC | eBay
> That being said, it deserves a proper send-off, funeral pyre- style!


My guess is it has watchers in part b/c people are waiting to see if anyone actually breaks down and buys it.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage Coach brown leather Crossbody / shoulder bag With Buckle Detail  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Coach brown leather Crossbody / shoulder bag With Buckle Detail. </p><p>This bag has been well-loved.</p><p>It is a vintage bag and there are several marks in it. Please see all photographs.</p><p>There is also some wear on the straps and upper edge see photographs.</p><p>Please do...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage Coach brown leather Crossbody / shoulder bag With Buckle Detail  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Coach brown leather Crossbody / shoulder bag With Buckle Detail. </p><p>This bag has been well-loved.</p><p>It is a vintage bag and there are several marks in it. Please see all photographs.</p><p>There is also some wear on the straps and upper edge see photographs.</p><p>Please do...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


There is a lot of cracking on the strap. I don't know if that is fixable. If it was cheap enough, I might take a chance but I know that style is too narrow to work for me. The seller has it overstuffed.


----------



## americandreaming

Vintage COACH Reddish Brown (Oxblood?) Turnlock Leather Crossbody / Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Reddish Brown (Oxblood?) Turnlock Leather Crossbody / Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Vintage COACH Reddish Brown (Oxblood?) Turnlock Leather Crossbody / Shoulder Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage COACH Reddish Brown (Oxblood?) Turnlock Leather Crossbody / Shoulder Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


The color is so pretty! The leather looks shredded. I would if it was dirt cheap just because of that wonderful color.


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> The color is so pretty! The leather looks shredded. I would if it was dirt cheap just because of that wonderful color.



This is the third time that bag has been mentioned today. I'm STILL not sure what is is exactly. A Pocket Purse with a replaced strap and hardware?


----------



## Lake Effect

Ah this brings me back to the early days of my vintage Coach scavenger hunt on eBay …
Bad photos, neutral (but who knows which), big and roomy, authenticate after the fact, < 100% feedback, under 30 bucks. Good times.








						BROWN COACH  BAG #0531 BROWN WITH ADJUSTABLE SHOULDER STRAP  | eBay
					

BROWN COACH BAG. WITH ADJUSTABLE SHOULDER STRAP.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## katev

This looks like a British Tan Whitney bag (not authenticated)








						Vintage Coach Bag Brown Leather Flap Satchel Shoulder Purse FLAWED - AS IS  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Coach Bag Brown Leather Flap Satchel Shoulder Purse FLAWED. </p><p>Measures 10x11” see photos for stains and wear to the leather on bottom and interior edges.</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## katev

This one looks challenging but it could be a very lovely and valuable bag!

The link below is for a Legacy Medium Studio Flap Bag 9145 that appears to be in very good condition except that it has a significant flaw. The latch doesn't work because the lock has 2 male parts! I don't know if that could be fixed or perhaps a professional leather worker (shoe repair, luggage repair, cobbler?) could replace/repair the lock?

@Hyacinth has already identified the bag as authentic and @BeenBurned has discovered that the bag was sold previously for a higher price and cancelled/returned - probably because the flaw with the latch wasn't mentioned in the original listing.

The bag appears to be in good condition otherwise (the hangtag is missing) and of course it could easily be worn without ever fixing the lock because the large front flap would stay loose but closed. And if you got it at a good price and it doesn't work out you could always use it for spare parts - the strap looks very nice.

So fellow-rehabbers, what do you think? I already have too many challenges in my rehab pile so I won't be adding this one, but it is a shame because it appears to be a rare and lovely bag!









						Vintage Coach Leather Saddle Bag Black Minor Flaw With Magnet Read Below..  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Coach Leather Saddle Bag Black Minor Flaw With Magnet Read Below.. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## katev

This briefcase has had a hard life:









						Coach vintage briefcase
					

Shop eaglemom19's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic Vintage Coach Lexington Black Leather Briefcase. This bag has been loved! The soft black leather has visible scratches and fading on the outside. It is clean and not faded...




					poshmark.com


----------



## Lake Effect

katev said:


> This briefcase has had a hard life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach vintage briefcase
> 
> 
> Shop eaglemom19's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Classic Vintage Coach Lexington Black Leather Briefcase. This bag has been loved! The soft black leather has visible scratches and fading on the outside. It is clean and not faded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I have this bag in Mahogany. It was pretty beat too when I picked it up. I did a minimal rehab on it and it looked acceptable! I am interested in giving it more conditioning (it is in the pile now) to see what it would look like.
This bag would probably look decent, with acceptable distressing if you like that look, with thorough conditioning.
Wonder if someone here got it …


----------

